# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Stadin Ratikat tiedottaa

## 339-DF

Englanninkielinen kotisivusto on avautunut osoitteessa http://www.stadinratikat.fi/english/index.html

Sivusto on jonkin verran suomenkielistä suppeampi, lähinnä kunnostusprojektista kertova artikkeli sekä laajan kuvagallerian kuvatekstit ovat lyhyemmät. Näinhän on myös ruotsinkielisen sivuston laita. Catering-osuuden teksti puuttuu myös, eikä sitä sinne lisätäkään, ellei kokemus osoita sitä tarpeelliseksi.

Muita kieliversioita ei ole tulossa.

Tarjoilukonsepti on myös uudistunut, eli tarjoiluvaihtoehtoja on nyt enemmän ja ne on esitelty selkeästi ja myös hinnoiteltu asiakkaan kannalta entistä selkeämmiksi paketeiksi, joihin kuuluu sekä ajelu että tarjoilu. Tarjoilusivu on olemassa täydellisenä sekä suomeksi että ruotsiksi.

Nyt pikkujouluaikaan vaunu 339 tulee näkymään kaupunkikuvassa tavallista useammin, varsinkin perjantai- ja lauantai-iltaisin.

----------


## 339-DF

Maaliskuun aikana ilmestyy kaksi uutta Turku-aiheista postikorttia. Kuvat uusista korteista on lisätty sivulle www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa

Kortissa 27 on Karian ja Strömbergin kaksiakselinen vaunu 39 vuodelta 1951 linjalla 3 Humalistonkadulla, kuvattu 2/68.

Kortissa 28 puolestaan on ASEA:n vaunu 19 vuodelta 1933 linjalla 2 Puistokadulla. Taustalla Suomen Joutsen. Kuvattu 5/72.

Samalla sivulta on korjattu painovirheitä ja kuvaston arkiliikenneosaan on lisätty yksi kuva.

----------


## 339-DF

Toukokuun aikana ilmestyy kaksi uutta ratikkapinssiä, toinen helsinkiläis- ja toinen turkulaisvaunusta.

Helsinkiläispinssissä on ASEA:n vuoden 1928-1930 mallinen vaunu alkuperäisissä HRO:n aikaisissa väreissä. Siis ovet tummaa ruskeaa ja helma keltainen. Aurinkoa ei ole, niin kuin ei näissä vaunuissa alunperinkään.

Toinen pinssi on turkulaisesta sisarvaunusta, eli ASEA:n 1933-1934 toimittamasta sarjasta. Tämäkin on alkuperäisasussa ilman aurinkoa.

Pinsseistä tulee kuvat sivulle www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa toukokuun aikana. Hinta on, kuten edellisissäkin pinsseissa, 3 e / kpl.

----------


## 339-DF

Uusia pinssejä (ks. yllä) voi ostaa mm. kaupunginmuseon museokaupasta Sofiankadulta ja ratikkamuseosta.

Olen käytännössä koko kesäkuun poissa maasta, enkä siksi laita kuvia vielä kotisivulle, kun en kuitenkaan voisi pinssejä toimittaa ulkomailta käsin. Kuvat tulevat sitten heinäkuussa.

Halukkaat voivat toki tilata pinssinsä jo nyt. Minulla on ma 11.6. mahdollisuus postittaa niitä, eli jos tilaa (kotisivun kautta) 11.6. niin saa pinssinsä postissa samantien.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Uusia pinssejä (ks. yllä) voi ostaa mm. kaupunginmuseon museokaupasta Sofiankadulta ja ratikkamuseosta.


Onko niitä siis jo nyt niissä kaupoissa? Meidän perheen pinssifriikin puolesta kyselen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Vein Sofiankadulle eilen, eli ainakin siellä on jo myynnissä.

HKM siirtää sisäisesti Ratikkamuseoon sinne menevät pinssit, en tiedä miten kauan siinä kestää mutta sehän on joka tapauksessa kiinni ma-ti.

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivua on päivitetty. Vaunua 339 esitellään tilausajoja varten keskitetysti yhdellä sivulla, ja vaunua 150 esittelevä sivu on myös linkattu päävalikkoon. Molemmista sivuista on kaikki kolme kieliversiota. Mukana on Mobilisti-lehden artikkelia varten kuvattuja uusia kuvia, joissa matkustajat ja henkilökunta ovat pukeutuneet 1950-luvun asuihin.

Reittikarttaa on päivitetty parin pysäkkimuutoksen osalta.

Kauppaan on lisätty kuvat uusista pinsseistä (kätevimmin haet pinssisi ensi sunnuntaina vaunusta 157 Kauppatorilta klo 12-17, ja samalla postikortit puoleen hintaan eli 0,50 e/kpl).

----------


## 339-DF

Sivulla http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html on nyt myynnissä viisi uutta postikorttia, yksi kortti Turusta sekä neljä Helsingistä.

Kortissa 29 Karian ja Strömbergin kaksiakselinen vaunu vuodelta 1951 ylimääräisessä vuorossa Hämeenkadulla. Kuvattu 5/72, kuvaajana Mikko Alameri.

Kortissa 30 ASEA:n pikkuruotsalaisista koostuva juna (moottorivaunu vuodelta 1911 ja perävaunu 1916) Aleksanterinkadulla. Kuvattu 5/75, kuvaajana Juhani Katajisto.

Kortissa 31 kullanvärinen Manne-vaunu vuodelta 1970 Hakaniemessä linjalla 6. Kuvattu 7/06.

Kortissa 32 NrI-nivelvaunu vuodelta 1975 Runeberginkadulla linjalla 3B. Kuvattu 8/07.

Kortissa 33 välipalalla varustettu nivelvaunu 80 Pasilansillalla. Kuvattu 4/07.

----------


## 339-DF

Tilausajohintoja on tarkistettu. Suomeksi tuo tietysti tarkoittaa korotuksia.

Hinnat ovat olleet samat vuodesta 2004 lähtien, joten korotukset johtuvat lähinnä kustannustason noususta. Toisaalta uudet hinnat on laskettu niin, ettei niitä tarvitse nyt muutamaan vuoteen nostaa.

Uusi kahden tunnin perusmaksu on 395  ja lisätunti 140 . Hintoihin lisätään alv 8%.

Korotus koskee myös tarjoilupaketteja.

Lähiaikoina ilmestyy uusi välipalapinssi. Pinssissä on NrII-ML. Pinssiä voi halutessaan tilata jo nyt, toimitus on suunnilleen kuun vaihteessa. Kuva ilmestyy kotisivulle heti, kun pinssi ilmestyy.

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivua on päivitetty. Lähinnä muutokset koskevat kuvastoa, jonne on lisätty pari kuvaa sekä arkiliikenne- että kunnostettuna -osastoihin.

----------


## 339-DF

Uusi ratikkapinssi on ilmestynyt. Pinssissä on välipalanivelvaunu eli NrII-ML. Kuva pinssistä on nähtävissä sivulla www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.

Tällä hetkellä pinssejä on myynnissä ainoastaan verkkokaupassa.

----------


## 339-DF

Kesän uudet postikortit ovat tulleet painosta. Oheisessa liitteessä on korteista kuvat. Kortit eivät ihan vielä tule kotisivulle, sillä olen juhannuksesta vajaa kolme viikkoa poissa, enkä kuitenkaan pystyisi niitä postittelemaan. Mutta halukkaille tilaajille voin torstaihin asti postittaa kortit. Tilata voi kotisivun linkin kautta eli www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa. Kortteja tulee myyntiin myös Korjaamolle, Töölön Paperiin ja Hakaniemen hallin Keräilykarhuun Helsingissä, Rautatiemuseoon Hyvinkäällä sekä Turun-kortteja useisiin turkulaisiin myyntipisteisiin.

Kortissa 34 Kulosaaren Jumbo Kansallisarkiston edessä. Kuvattu 5/08.

Kortissa 35 ASEA:n kaksiakselinen moottorivaunu vuodelta 1930 Brahen kentän luona. Kuvattu 7/07.

Kortissa 36 Rattikaria vuodelta 1955 linjalla 5 kuvattuna alkuperäisasussa kattomainoksineen ja maitolasisine linjatunnuslaatikoineen. Kuvattu 7/62. Kuvan copyright Philip Tatt Collection.

Kortissa 37 Karian ja Strömbergin kaksiakselinen vaunu vuodelta 1951 Turun Eerikinkadulla linjalla 1. Kuvattu 7/62. Kuvan copyright Philip Tatt Collection.

Kortissa 38 turkulainen aavevaunu Eerikinkadulla linjalla 2. Kuvattu 9/71, Mikko Alameri.

----------


## 339-DF

Stadin Ratikoiden nettikaupassa, osoitteessa http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html , on nyt myynnissä mainio ratikka-aiheinen kangaskassi. Osta itsellesi tai vaikka joululahjaksi ratikoiden ystävälle kätevä, luontoa säästävä ostoskassi. Kuvan vaunu on tarkka toisinto vuoden 1941 SAT:n ja AEG:n kotimaisesta moottorivaunusta 1970-luvun asussa.

----------


## 339-DF

Kaupunginmuseon uudessa kokoelmakeskuksessa Hyrylässä kärsitään tilanpuutteesta, joten museo päätyi syksyllä siirtämään muutaman raitiovaunukokoelmaan kuuluvan esineen takaisin HKL:n kirjoihin. Koskelan varikolla kaikki liikenevä tila tarvitaan kuitenkin linjavaunujen säilytykseen, joten lumenkuljetusvaunulle ja viistoauralle ei löytynyt varikolta tilaa. Romutuksen sijaan HKL-Raitioliikenne luovutti esineet Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab:lle, joka säilyttää ne jälkipolvia varten. Esineet siirrettiin 12.11.2008 Länsisatamaan, missä ne lastattiin kiskoilla varustettuun konttiin varastointia varten. Kontti siirrettiin tänään 17.11. Konalaan.

Näin nämäkin talvivaunut jäävät muistuttamaan Helsingin raitioliikenteen menneisyydestä. Tällä hetkellä vaunuille ei kuitenkaan ole luvassa mitään varsinaista käyttöä.  Kiitän HKL-Raitioliikennettä myötämielisestä suhtautumisesta sekä erityisesti Rataosastoa suuresta avusta!

----------


## GT8N

> Näin nämäkin talvivaunut jäävät muistuttamaan Helsingin raitioliikenteen menneisyydestä.


Suurkiitos myös Stadin ratikoille, ja etenkin Danielille! Hienoa, että edes jotakuta kiinnostaa säilöä jo tähän päivään asti saälynyttä kalustoa, kun viralliset organisaatiot, joille tällaiset tehtävät kuuluisivat, eivät viitsi, eivätkä kykene hoitaa heille kuuluvia asioita. (Tarkoitan tässä nyt etenkin Kaupunginmuseota). Jälleen tässäkin havaitaan se, että Suomessa kaiken museokaluston säilyttäminen jää harrastajien tehtäväksi, joille kuuluu kunnia.

----------


## Compact

Ettei jää asia unholaan, niin Helsingin kaupunginmuseolla on kyllä tallessa yksi lumiaura Hyrylän kokoelmakeskuksessa. Se on se yksilö,  joka oli aiemmin esillä Raitioliikennemuseossa, mutta ei enää Sporamuseossa. Kuinka paljon kaupunginmuseolla sitten pitäisi olla varastoituna lumiauroja, jos se yksi ei ole riittävästi?

Kaupunginmuseon järkevänä ajatuksena on nyt se, että kutakin kalustotyyppiä säilytetään yksi kappale. Kaksoiskappaleet, tai enemmätkin, voidaan poistaa museon varastoista, myydä tai luovuttaa muille toimijoille. Lumivaunu on poikkeus, sillä sellaista ei ole muuta jäljellä. Tämä on kuitenkin hieno päänavaus, että joku muu toimija voi saada esineen ja varmistetaan sellaisen säilyminen, ainakin "jonkin aikaa" eteenpäin. Huonossa tapauksessahan voisi olla edessä kaluston romutus. 

Linja-autot on kannattanut kaikki luovuttaa paremmin niistä ymmärtäville tahoille, kuten Mobiliaan.

Tulevaisuus voi vielä näyttää museon uuden kalustonsäilytyspolitiikan hyvät puolet joukkoliikenneharrastajille!

----------


## 339-DF

SRS:n syyskokouksessa julkistettiin tieto, että yksityinen taho on myynyt 1950-luvulta saakka omistuksessaan olleen Hietalahden telakan valmistaman avoperävaunun Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab:lle, joka entisöi vaunun liikennekäyttöön.

Vuonna 1919 valmistunut kesävaunu poistettiin liikenteestä olympialaisten jälkeen vuonna 1952. Sen jälkeen vaunu toimi huvimajana Itä-Helsingin Hevossalmessa sekä Lohjalla, mistä vaunu kuljetettiin Tallinnaan entisöintiä varten 27.5.2007. Työt Tallinnassa ovat parhaillaan käynnissä, ja tavoitteena on, että vaunu tuodaan Helsinkiin ensi vuoden maaliskuussa.

Hanke on toteutettu tiiviissä yhteistyössä HKL:n kanssa. Raitioliikenneyksikön kanssa on muun muassa kartoitettu turvallisuustekijöitä ja suunniteltu vaunuun liikenneturvallisuuden vaatimia muutoksia. Myös liikennöinnin periaatteet on sovittu yhteistyössä HKL:n kanssa.

Kesällä 2009 on tarkoitus kokeilla rajoitetusti museoliikennettä. Tiedotan asiasta enemmän keväällä kun varmistuu, että vaunu saadaan aikataulussa Helsinkiin ja jarru- ym kokeista sekä katsastuksesta läpi.

----------


## GT8N

Loistavaa! Vihdoinkin näyttää siltä, että näemme Helsingissäkin säännöllistä museoliikennettä. Toivotaan, että kokeilusta saadaan paljon hyviä kokemuksia, niin on mahdollista kehittää varsinkin liikkuvaa museotoimintaa tulevaisuudessakin. Tämä on loistava avaus. Kiitokset kaikille hankkeeseen osallistuville, onneksi on vieläkin museotoimintaan avarakatseisesti suhtautuvia tahoja.

----------


## 339-DF

*Postikorttien poistomyynti*

Poistan valikoimasta muutaman postikortin, joita on nyt mahdollisuus ostaa huippuedullisesti 50 kpl:n nippuina.

Kortit 9, 12, 13, 15, 25 ja 33 jäävät pois valikoimasta. Katso kuvat ko. korteista (ja muistakin) osoitteesta www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa Kortit voi tilata kotisivun kautta.

Nuo yllä mainitut kortit myyn nyt poistohintaan
*50 kpl:n nippu = 15 euroa*

Poistohinta koskee vain kokonaisia nippuja.

Lisäksi tulevat postikulut painon mukaan (yksi nippu 1,60 euroa, kaksi nippua 3,00 euroa, 3-4 nippua 4,50 euroa).

Saat tästä nyt mainiot ratikkakortit edullisemmin kuin koskaan! Toimi nopeasti, sillä osaa korteista on vain 1-2 nippua jäljellä.

Entä miksi tällainen poistomyynti? Koska minulla on tällä hetkellä varastossa hiukan yli 10 000 postikorttia, ja osasta on päästävä eroon, jotta on tilaa uusille aiheille.

Tarkoitus on julkaista tänäkin vuonna useita uusia kortteja. Jos saan nyt varastoa jonkin verran tyhjennettyä, teetän neljä uutta korttia jo kevään aikana. Kevään aiheita ovat muun muassa harvinainen HRO:n aikainen värikuva jenkki-vaunusta ja pikkuruotsalais-perävaunusta Mechelininkadulla mitä todennäköisimmin vuonna 1939 sekä Juhani Katajiston upea otos linjan 9 arkusta kääntymässä Senaatintorilta Unioninkadulle.

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivulla on tehty suurehko päivitys.

Sivulle on lisätty tietoa ja kuvia vaunun 233 käynnissä olevasta entisöinnistä (http://www.stadinratikat.fi/233kunnostus.html) sekä ennakkotietoa ensi kesän museoliikenteestä (http://www.stadinratikat.fi/museoliikenne.html). Museoliikenteen tarkat aikataulut voidaan julkaista vasta vaunun 233 entisöinnin valmistuttua, kun vaunu on koeajovaiheessa.

Lisäksi kauppaan on lisätty neljä uutta postikorttia, jotka tulevat painosta huhtikuussa. Mukana on aavevaunu Turusta sekä Helsingistä arkku, punaharmaa nivelvaunu ja HRO:n aikainen kuva jenkistä pikkuruotsalaisperävaunuineen.

Myös Tarjoilu-sivulle on tehty pieniä tarkennuksia ja lisätty tietoa alkoholittomien juomien tarjoilumahdollisuuksista.

Toistaiseksi museoliikennetiedot ja vaunusta 233 kertova sivu on julkaistu vain suomeksi. Kieliversiot on tarkoitus saada julkaistua liikenteen alkaessa.

----------


## 339-DF

Väliaikatietoa avoperävaunusta: vaunun "kori" eli käytännössä kehikon pilarit ja kattokehikko, on asennettu paikoilleen. Ensi viikolla tilapäinen asennus puretaan ja osat maalataan. Käytännöllisesti katsoen kaikki puuosat on nyt tehty.

Pellavaöljymaalaus useine kerroksineen ja pitkine kuivumisaikoineen vaatinee noin kaksi viikkoa, minkä jälkeen varsinainen kokoonpano voi alkaa.

Puusepän tämänpäiväisen arvion mukaan puutyöt saadaan päätökseen neljän viikon kuluttua, minkä jälkeen tehdään vielä katon asennus ja sähkötöiden viimeistely.

Tällä hetkellä näyttää siis siltä, että aikataulu pitää eli vaunu saadaan toukokuun aikana Helsinkiin.

----------


## Albert

> Väliaikatietoa avoperävaunusta: 
> Tällä hetkellä näyttää siis siltä, että aikataulu pitää eli vaunu saadaan toukokuun aikana Helsinkiin.


Saako olla utelias ja tiedustella (muidenkin puolesta  :Wink: ) miten projekti on edennyt?
Itse odotan museoraitioliikenteen alkamista "kuin kuuta nousemaan".
Vastaavastahan on jo vuosikymmeniä, ja ne liittyivät johonkin tapahtumaan (HKL-viikko,  Aleksin kesäviikot jne.). Siis ei ollut "säännöllistä" liikennettä.
Aina vaunut saivat yleisön liikkeelle, ja kun kyytiin pääsi, vaunut olivat täynnä (lähinnä siis HRO 165 ja HKL 19, perävaunulla tai ilman). Jopa vaikka vuonna 1974, kun kaksiakseliset olivat vielä arkipäivää.
On aivan varmaa, että museoraitiotiellä riittää matkustajia!

----------


## 339-DF

Toki saa olla utelias. Olen tallä hetkellä USA:ssa, mutta sain tänään puhelimitse tiedon, jonka mukaan lopullinen kokoonpano alkaa ensi viikon alussa. Aikataulu ei siis ihan ole pitänyt (johtuen osittain kosteasta ja kylmästä säästä, mikä hidastuttaa pellavaöljymaalin kuivumista).

Lopputarkastus on määrä pitää 22.6., minkä jälkeen on kuljetus Helsinkiin. Heinäkuu on varattu koeajoille ja katsastukselle ja vihdoin elokuussa on sitten museoliikenteen vuoro.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lopputarkastus on määrä pitää 22.6., minkä jälkeen on kuljetus Helsinkiin. Heinäkuu on varattu koeajoille ja katsastukselle ja vihdoin elokuussa on sitten museoliikenteen vuoro.


Eipä ollut tänään lopputarkastusta vielä, mutta ensi viikolla toivottavasti kuitenkin.

Sen sijaan Energiatehnika on saanut vaunun 157 muutostyöt päätökseen. Muutostyöt eivät näy käytännössä päällepäin lainkaan, vaan kaikki on onnistuttu hienosti piilottamaan.

Vaunuun on piilotettu mm. 24V akut, suuntavilkut on muutettu toimimaan 24V virralla ja perävaunun sähkökaapelia varten on tehty uusi pistorasia koteloineen vaunun takapäähän. Moottorivaunun ilmajarruun ja sähköjaruun on tehty kytkennät perävaunun jarrujärjestelmän kanssa siten, että moottorivaunun kuljettaja käyttää automaattisesti myös perävaunun jarruja. Kojelautaan on pienenä yksityiskohtana lisätty uusi merkkivalo, joka ilmoittaa, milloin perävaunun seisontajarru on kytketty päälle.

----------


## Albert

> Sen sijaan Energiatehnika on saanut vaunun 157 muutostyöt päätökseen. Muutostyöt eivät näy käytännössä päällepäin lainkaan, vaan kaikki on onnistuttu hienosti piilottamaan.


Kai muutokset on tehty täällä paikan päällä?
Firma näkyy tehneen paljonkin töitä HKL-Raitioliikenteelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kai muutokset on tehty täällä paikan päällä?
> Firma näkyy tehneen paljonkin töitä HKL-Raitioliikenteelle.


Työt on tehty Vallilassa, vaunu oli eilen vielä siellä mutta se oli määrä siirtää Koskelaan. En tiedä, onko tänään siirretty.

Sama Energiatehnika on myös tehnyt avoperävaunun sähkösuunnittelun. On turvallista käyttää firmaa, joka tekee myös HKL:lle, koska silloin tiedän, että työn laatu on hyvä ja HKL:n edustajien on helppoa hyväksyä tuttu firma. Ko. firma on ollut mukana mm. välipalaprojektissa ja mannejen servoprojektissa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> On turvallista käyttää firmaa, joka tekee myös HKL:lle, koska silloin tiedän, että työn laatu on hyvä ja HKL:n edustajien on helppoa hyväksyä tuttu firma.


Onko HKL:llä olemassa näille yhteistyökumppaneilleen jotain sertifiointia tai muuta luokitusta niin, että näiden tekemät työt olisivat virallisestikin luotettavempia ja katsastusta ja hyväksyntää helpottavia? Vai onko hyväksynnässä enemmänkin kiinni siitä, että HKL tunnustaa järjestelmät ja rakenteet?

Kuinka monimutkainen prosessi tällainen katsastus ylipäätään on? En ole koskaan oikein päässyt tutustumaan aiheeseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko HKL:llä olemassa näille yhteistyökumppaneilleen jotain sertifiointia tai muuta luokitusta niin, että näiden tekemät työt olisivat virallisestikin luotettavempia ja katsastusta ja hyväksyntää helpottavia? Vai onko hyväksynnässä enemmänkin kiinni siitä, että HKL tunnustaa järjestelmät ja rakenteet?


En pysty vastaamaan tuohon. Voisin kuvitella, että kun uuden yhteistyökumppankin kanssa aloitellaan yhteistyötä, niin tiukan valvonnan keinoin katsotaan, minkälaatuista työtä yhteistyökumppani tekee, jotta luottamus syntyy ja säilyy.

Tässä vaunun 157 tapauksessa muutostöistä laadittiin ensin tarkat kirjalliset suunnitelmat, jotka HKL:n edustaja hyväksyi ja sitten vasta aloitettiin konkreettiset työt.




> Kuinka monimutkainen prosessi tällainen katsastus ylipäätään on? En ole koskaan oikein päässyt tutustumaan aiheeseen.


En tiedä, miten linjavaunujen katsastukset tehdään, mutta tällaisen erikoisvaunun suhteen (puhun nyt siis avoperävaunusta) ei ole vain yhtä erillistä katsastustilaisuutta, kuten vaikka henkilöautoilla, vaan katsastusprosessi on ikään kuin alkanut jo vuosia sitten vaunun suunnittelun yhteydessä. Muutenhan kävisi niin, että saatettaisiin päätyä ratkaisuihin, jotka eivät menisi katsastuksesta läpi. Toisin sanoen olen yhdessä HKL:n kanssa käynyt läpi suunnitelmia, piirustuksia ja havainnekuvia, jolloin lopputulos on valmiiksi sellainen, että vaunu voidaan periaatteessa hyväksyä liikenteeseen. Kunhan vaunu saadaan Suomeen ja koeajot tehtyä niin sitten tietysti on lopuksi vuorossa se varsinainen katsastustilaisuuskin, jolloin tehdyn työn laatu käydään läpi.

----------


## 339-DF

Kävin tänään Tallinnassa katsomassa vaunua SR233. Kokoonpanovaihe on käynnissä täydellä tohinalla, mutta vielä on paljon tekemättä ennen kuin uskaltaa tilata kuljetuksen. Lähden kuitenkin edelleen siitä, että museoliikenne voidaan aloittaa 1.8.2009. Tämä edellyttää kuitenkin sitä, ettei koeajovaiheessa tule yllätyksiä (lähinnä kyse on jarrujen moiteettomasta toiminnasta).

SRS-uutisiin http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis09/uutis091.htm tulee pari kuvaa vaunusta kunhan webmaster ehtii päivittää, samoin Stadin Ratikoiden sivuille http://www.stadinratikat.fi/museoliikenne.html ja http://www.stadinratikat.fi/233kunnostus.html tulee viikonlopun aikana pienet päivitykset.

----------


## Albert

> SRS-uutisiin http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis09/uutis091.htm tulee pari kuvaa vaunusta kunhan webmaster ehtii päivittää, samoin Stadin Ratikoiden sivuille http://www.stadinratikat.fi/museoliikenne.html ja http://www.stadinratikat.fi/233kunnostus.html tulee viikonlopun aikana pienet päivitykset.


SRS-uutiset päivitetty 4.7. klo 17.00.

----------


## 339-DF

Vaunu SR 233 on lähes valmis. Sähkötyöt saadaan päätökseen tänään lauantaina. Astinlaudat nostetaan paikoilleen maanantaina, jolloin suoritetaan myös maalauksen viimeistelytyöt. Muun muassa katto, ikkunalasit sekä matkustamon ohjekyltit on kaikki asennettu paikoilleen.

Menen tiistaina Tallinnaan tekemään vaunulle lopputarkastuksen. Lähetän sitten kuvia SRS-uutisiin.

Kuljetus on tarkoitus tilata ensi viikon perjantaille, jotta viimeistelymaalaus ehtii kuivua.

----------


## Albert

*Upeata.*
Vaunuhan palaa Helsinkiin aivan kuin tulisi 90-vuotisjuhliinsa!

----------


## 339-DF

Tänään Tallinnassa, tai oikeammin kaupungin eteläpuolella Kiilin kunnassa, tehdään kovalla tohinalla avoperävaunun viimeistelytöitä. Parhaimmillaan kahdeksan miestä ahkeroi yhtä aikaa vaunun kimpussa tekemässä viimeisiä maalaustöitä, asentamassa ajovaloja ja ruuvaamassa paikoilleen viimeisiä pienmetalliosia. Käytännössä vaunu on nyt valmis. SRS-uutisten kuvista (varmaankin huomenna online) näkyy mm. miten emalikilvet on asennettu paikoilleen, matkustamon valot ovat valmiit (niitä on jo koekäytetty irtoakuilla, valitettavasti kuitenkin jo eilen, eli en päässyt sitä näkemään), päätyjen koristeraidat on maalattu ym. Kuvista näkyy myös vaunun sivuilla olevat messinkitangot, jotka estävät matkustajien putoamisen vaunusta. Järjestysnumerot vaunu saa vasta Helsingissä.

Suuremmista töistä astinlautojen asennus on vielä tekemättä. Astinlaudat seisovat valmiiksi kasattuina vaunun vieressä, eli kyseessä on tunnin homma kun ne nostetaan paikoilleen ja ruuvataan kiinni.

Kuljetus on tilattu siten, että vaunu saapuu Helsinkiin ma 27.7. aamulla. Jos koeajot sujuvat vailla yllätyksiä, niin museoliikenne voidaan aloittaa la 1.8. kuten on suunniteltu. Toivotaan siis parasta!

----------


## Albert

> SRS-uutisten kuvista (varmaankin huomenna online) näkyy mm. miten emalikilvet on asennettu paikoilleen, matkustamon valot ovat valmiit (niitä on jo koekäytetty irtoakuilla, valitettavasti kuitenkin jo eilen, eli en päässyt sitä näkemään), päätyjen koristeraidat on maalattu ym. Kuvista näkyy myös vaunun sivuilla olevat messinkitangot, jotka estävät matkustajien putoamisen vaunusta. Järjestysnumerot vaunu saa vasta Helsingissä.
> Suuremmista töistä astinlautojen asennus on vielä tekemättä. Astinlaudat seisovat valmiiksi kasattuina vaunun vieressä, eli kyseessä on tunnin homma kun ne nostetaan paikoilleen ja ruuvataan kiinni.


*SRS-Uutiset*
Kuvat ovat jo uutssivulla!

----------


## 339-DF

Vaunu SR 233 (vielä numeroimattomana) on saapunut Helsinkiin. Vaunu laskettiin kiskoille Vallilassa klo 15.15. Huomenaamulla tehdään vetokytkimen kiinnityksen säätöjä ja iltapäivällä toivon mukaan jarrujen säätöjä.

Jossain vaiheessa keskiviikkoiltapäivää vaunu todennäköisesti siirretään Koskelaan, vetovaununa 157.

----------


## Albert

*SRS-Uutiset*
Kuvat vaunusta ovat jo uutissivulla!

----------


## 339-DF

Kolme uutta postikorttia on ilmestynyt. Kuvat korteista ovat nähtävissä ja kortit tilattavissa sivulla http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

Kortissa #43 on ASEA:n kaksiakselinen moottorivaunu 157 vuodelta 1930 sekä Hietalahden telakan kesävaunu 233 vuodelta 1919 (entisöity 2009) Kauppatorilla. Kuvattu 8/09.

Kortissa #44 on ASEA:n kaksiakselinen moottorivaunu 157 vuodelta 1930 sekä Hietalahden telakan kesävaunu 233 vuodelta 1919 (entisöity 2009) Snellmaninkadulla Säätytalon edustalla. Kuvattu 8/09.

Joulukortissa #45 on helsinkiläinen nivelvaunu 72 vuodelta 1983. Kortti on kuvattu Mäkelänkadulla tammikuussa 1987, puut ovat kauniisti lumen peittämät. Joulukortin hinta on 0,80  / kpl tai 50 kpl nippu 30 .

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivua on päivitetty museoliikenteen ja sen kaluston osalta.

Ensi kesän museoliikenteen aikataulut luvataan julkaista huhtikuussa.

Vaunuille 157 ja 233 on tehty suppeat, kuvapainotteiset esittelysivut vaunujen 150 ja 339 tapaan. Nämä löytyvät Museoliikenne-valikon alta sivupalkista.

Seuraava päivitys onkin sitten vaunun 233 kunnostusprojektista kertominen. Nythän sivustolla on lähinnä vaunun ja vaunusarjan historiaa, mutta tarkoitus olisi kertoa myös varsinaisesta entisöintiprojektista samaan tapaan kuin vaunun 339 kohdalla on tehty ja esitellä töitä myös valokuvin. Toivon mukaan teksti valmistuu tässä pimeiden syysiltojen aikana...

----------


## 339-DF

Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab on voittanut vuoden 2009 Best of Helsinki Awards -palkinnon kategoriassa "best incentive experience".

Helsingin matkailu- ja kongressitoimiston vuotuisen matkailupalkinnon ovat tässä kategoriassa valinneet matkailualan ammattilaiset omassa suljetussa äänestyksessään. (Osa kategorioista oli myös yleisöäänestykselle avoimia).

Parhaaksi kannustematkatuotteeksi valikoitui siis Stadin Ratikoiden kiertoajelu. Palkinto jaettiin 18.11.2009 illalla kaupungintalon juhalasalissa pidetyssä palkintogaalassa ja siitä kertoivat tänään mm. STT ja HS.

www.bestofhelsinki.fi

----------


## 339-DF

Turun kaupunginvaltuuston tekemän historiallisen raitiovaunujen palauttamispäätöksen johdosta

*Turun raitsikkapostikortit ja pinssit 50%*

Kaikki Turku-aiheiset postikortit nyt hintaan 0,50  / kpl. Ks. kuvat korteista sivulta http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html Tarjous koskee kortteja #7, 8, 18, 27, 28, 29, 38 ja 39 (kortin 37 painos on tilapäisesti loppu).

Turku-aiheinen pinssi #4 tarjoushintaan 1,50  / kpl.

Tilaukset kotisivun kautta. Tarjous on voimassa 31.1.2010 asti.

----------


## 339-DF

Kauppa-sivulle http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html on tullut myyntiin kaksi uutta tuotetta.

Tyylikkäässä *solmioneulassa* on helsinkiläinen ASEA:n kaksiakselinen ns. Pikkuruotsalainen. Vaunuja valmistettiin Helsinkiin vuosina 1908-1917. Solmioneula sopii loistavasti myös lahjaksi, sillä se toimitetaan sivulla olevan kuvan mukaisessa lahjapakkauksessa. Solmioneulan hinta on 50 . Solmioneuloja on tehty vain 100 kpl.

Solmioneulojen myynnistä saadut tuotot käytetään vaunun SR 50 (ASEA 1909, ks. http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsinki/stara/sr50.htm) entisöintiin, joten *ostamalla solmioneulan voit olla mukana tukemassa entisöintiprojektia*. Pikkuruotsalaisen entisöinti alkaa tammi-helmikuun 2010 aikana ja tavoitteena on saada vaunu liikenteeseen kesän 2011 aikana.

Lisäksi Pikkuruotsalaisesta on tehty myös pinssi. Sen hinta on 4  / kpl.

Samalla kaikkien pinssien hintoja on jouduttu korottamaan tuotantokustannusten noustua. Pinssien hinta on nyt 4  (Turku-pinssi on 31.1.2010 asti tarjouksessa hintaan 1,50 ).

Postituskulut ovat 0,90 , kun tilaus on alle 15 . Tätä suuremmista tilauksista ei peritä postituskuluja.

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivua on päivitetty. Sivustolta löytyy nyt seikkaperäinen artikkeli avoperävaunun SR 233 kunnostusprojektista. Artikkeli on lähes identtinen Raitiossa 1/10 julkaistun artikkelin kanssa, mutta kuvia on netissä vähemmän. Lisäksi netissä on julkaistu pari sellaista esimerkkipiirustusta, joita lehteen ei saatu mahtumaan. Artikkelista on myös hyvin lyhyt ruotsinkielinen tiivistelmä.

Museoliikenteen aikataulu kesäkaudelle 2010 on myös julkaistu.

----------


## 339-DF

Avoperävaunun SR 233 käsijarrujärjestelmässä oli alunperin suunnitteluvirhe. Talven aikana käsijarrujärjestelmä suunniteltiin uudelleen, ja nyt uusi käsijarru on toteutettu Vallilan varikolla. Vaunun etusillalla oleva käsijarrukahva käyttää erikseen asennettuja levyjarruja, ja käsijarrua voidaan käyttää seisontajarruna tilanteessa, jossa vaunun sähköhydrauliset jarrut joudutaan mekaanisesti avaamaan eikä vaunu ole kytketty yhteen moottorivaunun kanssa.

Käsijarrua on mahdollista käyttää myös hätäjarruna, mutta tähän ei pitäisi olla tarvetta, sillä sähköhydraulinen jarru on suunniteltu siten, että jarru kytkeytyy toisaalta hätäjarrukahvasta vetämällä mutta toisaalta myös silloin, jos kaapeliyhteys moottorivaunuun jostain syystä katoaisi.

Takasillan käsijarrukahva ei ole käytössä.

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivua on päivitetty. Uutena palveluna tarjotaan nyt tilausajojen yhteydessä opastuspalveluja, joita on jo aiemmin säännöllisesti kysytty. Alasivu "Historialliset ajot" vuoden 1955 linjastoineen on jätetty pois.

Lisäksi Kauppa-sivulle on tullut myyntiin mainio Pieni Raitiovaunukirja, Kustantaja Laaksosen tuorein julkaisu pienten kirjojen sarjassa. Kirjassa esitellään värikuvin kaikki Helsingissä tänä päivänä liikenteessä olevat raitiovaunut. Kirjan kirjoittaja Jorma Rauhala, Suomen Raitiotieseura ry:n puheenjohtaja, on harrastanut raitiovaunuja jo silloin, kun pienet kaksiakseliset vaunut olivat arkipäivää. Rauhala on valinnut laajasta ja erittäin tasokkaasta kuva-arkistostaan edustavan kokoelman tämän päivän Helsingin spåria tilaus- ja museoliikenteessä nähtäviä vanhempia vaunuja unohtamatta. Kirja sopii mainiosti myös lahjaksi kaikille raitiovaunujen ystäville. 40 sivua, koko 20 x 20 cm.

----------


## 339-DF

*Museoliikenne alkaa lauantaina 15.5.*

HKL-Raitioliikenne järjestää yhteistyössä Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab:n kanssa museoraitiovaunuajeluita Helsingin keskustassa. Museoliikennettä avovaunulla kesän kaikkina viikonloppuina lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin. Liikenne alkaa 15.5. ja päättyy elokuun lopussa. Juhannusviikonloppuna ei ole liikennettä.

Kierroksille lähdetään Kauppatorilta linjan 1 päätepysäkiltä klo 1017. Vaunut lähtevät tasalta ja puolelta, mutta jos pysäkillä on jonoa, vaunut lähtevät täytyttyään. Kierroksen hinta on 5 euroa. HKL:n liput eivät käy erikoislinjalla eikä museoratikkamatkaa voi maksaa matkakortilla.

Lisätietoa on täällä: http://www.stadinratikat.fi/museoliikenne.html

Tervetuloa ajelulle!

HS:n uutinen: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135256741863
YLE:n nettiuutinen: http://yle.fi/alueet/helsinki/helsin...a_1671304.html

----------


## aki

Kuinka museoliikenne on käynnistynyt nyt kun on ajettu kolme ensimmäistä viikonloppua, onko matkustajia ollut riittävästi? Jatkossa liikennettä kannattaisi ehdottomasti kehittää nykyisestä, esimerkiksi voisi perustaa toisen linjan joka lähtisi myöskin Kauppatorilta ja ajaisi reittiä Eteläranta - Tehtaankatu - Fredrikinkatu - Bulevardi - Aleksi - Kauppatori, tätä reittiä voisi ajaa yhdistelmä 339+505 tai vaihtoehtoisesti 9+505. Kauppatorilta lähdettäessä pitäisi tosin ensin kiertää Katariinan-Aleksin ja Unioninkadun kautta jotta päästäisiin kohti Kaivopuistoa, ykkösen päätepysäkiltähän ei ole mahdollista kääntyä oikealle. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi pidentää nykyisen linjan reittiä siten että Kauppatorilta ajettaisiin nykyistä Kruununhaan reittiä rautatieasemalle josta jatkettaisiin linjan 3B reittiä Eiran ja Kaivopuiston kautta takaisin Kauppatorille, jättöpysäkki olisi Kauppatori(0431) josta vaunu palaisi Katariinan, Aleksin ja Unskan kautta takaisin ykkösen päätepysäkille. Kierroksen tekisi vajaassa puolessa tunnissa joten nykyisellä vuorovälillä riittäisi yhdistelmä 157+233 mutta ainakin osan päivää voisi ajossa olla myös 339/9+505 jolloin vuoroväli olisi 15min. Jos kierros olisi nykyistä pidempi niin 5e maksu ei tuntuisi niin suurelta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Erinomaisia kehitysideoita. Kannatan lämpimästi.

----------


## risukasa

> Kauppatorilta lähdettäessä pitäisi tosin ensin kiertää Katariinan-Aleksin ja Unioninkadun kautta jotta päästäisiin kohti Kaivopuistoa, ykkösen päätepysäkiltähän ei ole mahdollista kääntyä oikealle. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi pidentää nykyisen linjan reittiä siten että Kauppatorilta ajettaisiin nykyistä Kruununhaan reittiä rautatieasemalle josta jatkettaisiin linjan 3B reittiä Eiran ja Kaivopuiston kautta takaisin Kauppatorille, jättöpysäkki olisi Kauppatori(0431) josta vaunu palaisi Katariinan, Aleksin ja Unskan kautta takaisin ykkösen päätepysäkille.


Tai sitten vaan peruutettaisiin vaihteen taakse ja mentäisiin suoraan kohti Etelärantaa.

----------


## Kaid

> Jatkossa liikennettä kannattaisi ehdottomasti kehittää nykyisestä, esimerkiksi voisi perustaa toisen linjan joka lähtisi myöskin Kauppatorilta ja ajaisi reittiä Eteläranta - Tehtaankatu - Fredrikinkatu - Bulevardi - Aleksi - Kauppatori, tätä reittiä voisi ajaa yhdistelmä 339+505 tai vaihtoehtoisesti 9+505. -- Toinen vaihtoehto olisi pidentää nykyisen linjan reittiä siten että Kauppatorilta ajettaisiin nykyistä Kruununhaan reittiä rautatieasemalle josta jatkettaisiin linjan 3B reittiä Eiran ja Kaivopuiston kautta takaisin Kauppatorille.


Itse olen miettinyt olisiko mahdollista pidentään museolinjan reittiä Töölöön niin, että saataisiin linjan varrelle enemmän nähtävyyksiä kuten Temppeliaukion kirkko tai Kansallismuseo? Näin museolinjasta voitaiin kehittää myös turisteja palveleva sightseeing-linja, jollaisena kolmonen toimii nykyään vähän kehnosti.

Linja voisi lähteä nykyiseen tapaan Kauppatorilta Kruunuhaan kautta rautatieasemalle, josta tehtäisiinkin lenkki pohjoiseen reittiä Mannerheimintie - Sibeliuksenkatu - Ruusulankatu - Runeberginkatu - Arkadiankatu - Mannerheimintie ja siitä Aleksille takaisin linjan nykyiselle reitille. Näin museolinjan varrelle saataisiin siinä jo nykyään olevien nähtävyyksien lisäksi Kiasma, Finlandiatalo, Eduskuntatalo, Kansallismuseo, Ooppera, Olympiastadion (no, vähän sivussa), Temppeliaukion kirkko ja Luonnontieteellinen museo. Tietysti siihen, että näistä lisänähtävyyksistä olisi jotain iloa tarvittaisiin vaihdolliset liput linjalle, jotta halukkaat voisivat käydä katsomassa nähtävyyksiä lähempää. Ja pidemmän linjan ajamiseen tarvittaisiin enemmän kalustoa... mikä olisi hyvä syy laittaa kaikki ajokelpoiset museovaunut linjalle.

----------


## hylje

Mahtaisiko tuollainen liikenne talloa nykyisen bussi-sightseeingin lupien päälle? Poistumisen ja kyytiin takaisin päästämisen salliminen olisi viimeistään päällekkäistä.

----------


## teme

> Mahtaisiko tuollainen liikenne talloa nykyisen bussi-sightseeingin lupien päälle? Poistumisen ja kyytiin takaisin päästämisen salliminen olisi viimeistään päällekkäistä.


Onko niillä sightseeing busseilla joku lupa?

Minusta turistiratikka olisi erinomaisen hyvä keksintö, sightseeing bussi nyt on joka kaupungissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuinka museoliikenne on käynnistynyt nyt kun on ajettu kolme ensimmäistä viikonloppua, onko matkustajia ollut riittävästi?


Liikenne on käynnistynyt oikein mukavasti. Matkustajamäärä on tietysti todella paljon säästä riippuvainen, toukokuun huonoimpana päivänä matkustajia oli alle sata, mutta parhaana yli 300. Kokonaisuuteen voi olla tyytväinen. Turisteja on tässä vaiheessa vähän verrattuna viime elokuuhun, joten kun turistikausi heinäkuussa alkaa, uskoisin matkustajamäärien vielä kasvavan. Toivotaan, että lupaukset lämpimästä kesästä pitävät paikkansa.




> Jatkossa liikennettä kannattaisi ehdottomasti kehittää nykyisestä, esimerkiksi voisi perustaa toisen linjan joka lähtisi myöskin Kauppatorilta ja ajaisi reittiä Eteläranta - Tehtaankatu - Fredrikinkatu - Bulevardi - Aleksi - Kauppatori, tätä reittiä voisi ajaa yhdistelmä 339+505 tai vaihtoehtoisesti 9+505.


Neliakselisten käyttäminen museoliikenteessä tuntuu minusta hankalalta siksi, että suuri yleisö ei koe niitä kovinkaan museaalisina. Siksi nuo lainausmerkit tuossa. Itse asiassa vaunusta 157, joka sentään on jo 80-vuotias, on moni tullut sanomaan, että tuohan on ihan tavallinen ratikka, tuollaisella on menty monta monta kertaa. Niinhän se tietysti tavallaan onkin, kun vaunu on ollut linjaliikenteessä vielä 70-luvun puolivälissä.

1950-luvun telivaunut näkyvät katukuvassa vieläkin, viimeksi linjaliikenteessä vain muutama kuukausi sitten ykkösellä. Siksi en usko, että ne houkuttelisivat matkustajia samalla tavalla.

Reitti Kaivopuiston ja Eiran kautta olisi kaunis, mutta ympäriajo Kauppatorilla hankalaa. Jossain vaiheessa kuitenkin tällainen reitti on todennäköisesti mahdollista kokea poikkeusliikenteessä, jos esimerkiksi Kruununhakaan ei ratikalla jostain syystä pääsisi.

Museolinja on muuten poikkeusreitillä viikonloppuna 19.6.-20.6., jolloin Aleksin ja Mannerheimintien risteyksen vaihdetyöt estävät liikennöinnin sitä kautta. Reitiksi on kaavailtu Kauppatori - Hakaniemi - Linjat, sillä muita vaihtoehtoja ei juuri ole. Lopullinen päätös tuon viikonlopun reitistä on vielä kiinni Linjojen radan kunnosta.




> Kierroksen tekisi vajaassa puolessa tunnissa joten nykyisellä vuorovälillä riittäisi yhdistelmä 157+233 mutta ainakin osan päivää voisi ajossa olla myös 339/9+505 jolloin vuoroväli olisi 15min. Jos kierros olisi nykyistä pidempi niin 5e maksu ei tuntuisi niin suurelta.


Nykyinen kierros kestää liikenteestä riippuen reilun vartin. Sunnuntai-aamuisin, tai jos Kaivokadulla sattuu hyvä tuuri, kierroksen ajaa vartissa, mutta 17 min lienee tavallisin aika. Aika on juuri sopiva puolen tunnin vuoroväliä ajatellen, sillä kokemuksen mukaan museojuna kerää matkustajia parhaiten sillä, että vaunu seisoo torilla ja ihmiset tulevat sitä katsomaan. Toki pysäkillä on muutama odottajakin usein, mutta enemmistö taitaa kuitenkin tulla kierrokselle enemmän tai vähemmän ex-tempore. Silloin tuo pitkä seisonta-aika on perusteltu houkuttimena.

Jos seisonta-aikaa jäisi vähemmän, se vaikuttaisi matkustajamääriin ja hankaloittaisi lipunmyyntiä. Siihen nimittäin kuluu vilkkaana päivänä rahastajalta yllättävän paljon aikaa, kun välissä pitää neuvoa matkustaji 3T:hen turistikierrokselle ja vastailla muihinkin kysymyksiin.




> Minusta turistiratikka olisi erinomaisen hyvä keksintö, sightseeing bussi nyt on joka kaupungissa.


Tämän suhteen minulla onkin hyviä uutisia. Tarkempaa tietoa on täällä: http://www.helsinkiexpert.com/fi/kie...ssa.1453.xhtml mutta tiivistetysti voisi sanoa, että keltavihreitä manneja (etupäässä vaunu 161) tulee näkymään kesällä tavallista enemmän liikenteessä. Hintakin on busseihin verrattuna edullinen, ja mukana näillä sightseeing-kierroksilla on ihan elävä opas, ei mitään nauhoituksia. Kierrokset toteutetaan hop on - hop off -periaattella, mutta pysäkkejä on vain muutama.

----------


## Hape

Edellisessä viestissä linkitetty ratikkakiertoajelu kuulostaa hyvältä idealta!
Itselläni on hämärä muistikuva Köpiksen turistsporvogn'ista, kerran, pari tunnissa liikennöinneestä kiertoajeluratikasta. Idea on samaa tyyliä.

----------


## teme

> Tämän suhteen minulla onkin hyviä uutisia. Tarkempaa tietoa on täällä: http://www.helsinkiexpert.com/fi/kie...ssa.1453.xhtml mutta tiivistetysti voisi sanoa, että keltavihreitä manneja (etupäässä vaunu 161) tulee näkymään kesällä tavallista enemmän liikenteessä. Hintakin on busseihin verrattuna edullinen, ja mukana näillä sightseeing-kierroksilla on ihan elävä opas, ei mitään nauhoituksia. Kierrokset toteutetaan hop on - hop off -periaattella, mutta pysäkkejä on vain muutama.


Tuohan on oikein hyvä. Sporakoff voisi olla myös minusta tuohon tarkoitukseen hyvä.

----------


## 339-DF

Museoliikenne on poikkeusreitillä la-su 19.6.-20.6. Reitti on Kauppatori - Linjat. Poikkeusreitti johtuu Mannerheimintien ja Aleksanterinkadun risteyksessä tehdävistä vaihdetöistä.

Aikataulu on sama kuin tavallisestikin, eli ensimmäinen lähtö Kauppatorilta on klo 10:00 ja viimeinen klo 17:00. Lähdöt ovat puolen tunnin välein, mutta jos vaunu tulee täyteen, lähdetään heti sen täytyttyä.

Kartta poikkeusreitistä tulee Kauppatorin näkyviin Kauppatorin pysäkille.

----------


## iiko

> Museoliikenne on poikkeusreitillä la-su 19.6.-20.6. Reitti on Kauppatori - Linjat. Poikkeusreitti johtuu Mannerheimintien ja Aleksanterinkadun risteyksessä tehdävistä vaihdetöistä.


Itse olisin oikeastaan sitä mieltä, että tuo voisi olla mukavampi ihan tuon liikenteen standardireitiksi...

----------


## Safka

> Itse olisin oikeastaan sitä mieltä, että tuo voisi olla mukavampi ihan tuon liikenteen standardireitiksi...


Älywapaa ehdotus: voisko lauantai- ja sunnuntaireitit olla erilaiset. Lauantaina vaikka diakkarille kääntymään niin olis poissa lauantairuuhkan jaloista. Sunnuntaina sitten vois körötellä Aleksilla ja keskustassa vähemmän liikenteen seassa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Aikataulu on sama kuin tavallisestikin, eli ensimmäinen lähtö Kauppatorilta on klo 10:00 ja viimeinen klo 17:00. Lähdöt ovat puolen tunnin välein, mutta jos vaunu tulee täyteen, lähdetään heti sen täytyttyä.


Linjan 3B väliaikainen päätepysäkki on Kauppatorilla tuona viikonloppuna, joten museovaunu saanee tehdä ylimääräisiä väistökierroksia Senaatintorilla.

----------


## risukasa

> Linjan 3B väliaikainen päätepysäkki on Kauppatorilla tuona viikonloppuna, joten museovaunu saanee tehdä ylimääräisiä väistökierroksia Senaatintorilla.


Mutta silloinhan museoliikenne voi käyttää poikkeusvaihdetta ja lähteä pysäkiltä jota normaalisti 3T käyttää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta silloinhan museoliikenne voi käyttää poikkeusvaihdetta ja lähteä pysäkiltä jota normaalisti 3T käyttää.


Museoliikenne kerää matkustajia parhaiten siten, että vaunu seisoo pysäkillä houkuttelemassa uteliaita. Tämä edellyttää tietysti reilua seisonta-aikaa, mielellään noin 10 min. Silloin tuo viereisen raiteen käyttö ei onnistu, kun 0-raiteellekaan ei mahdu seisomaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mä kysyisin sellaista että onko ajateltu Töölönlahden ympäri-kulttuurikierrosta eli: Mikonkatu-Rautatieasema-Kansallismuseo-Ooppera/Stadika-Helsinginkatu/Linnanmäki-Kallio-Hakaniemi-Mikonkatu?

Reitin pituuden ja muiden ilmiöiden vuoksi se olisi ehkä parempi ajaa kokonaan umpivaunulla, esim 339:llä. 

Vai kilpaileeko se liikaa Spårakoffin kanssa jolla on melkein sama reitti mutta pidennettynä Kruunuhaan-Kauppatorin lenkillä?

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mä kysyisin sellaista että onko ajateltu Töölönlahden ympäri-kulttuurikierrosta eli: Mikonkatu-Rautatieasema-Kansallismuseo-Ooppera/Stadika-Helsinginkatu/Linnanmäki-Kallio-Hakaniemi-Mikonkatu?


Ei oikeastaan. Ennen avoperävaunun valmistumista harkitsin joskus jonkinlaista museoliikennettä 339:lla, mutta kun ei sitä oikein museovaunuksi koeta, vaikka vanha onkin, niin matkustajamääräarviot jäivät sen verran alhaisiksi, ettei kuluja olisi saanut katettua.

Nythän tuo Helsinki Expertin ja Stadin Ratikoiden sightseeing-ratikka vastaa osittain tähän kysyntään, tosin se kiertää pidemmällä reitillä. Sightseeing-ajot alkavat ma 21.6. Helsinki Times listasi viime numerossaan erilaisia tapoja nähdä Helsinkiä ratikasta käsin. Siellä oli luetteloituna 3T, SpåraKoff, museolinja ja sightseeingratikka. Itse asiassa aika monta tapaa!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei oikeastaan. Ennen avoperävaunun valmistumista harkitsin joskus jonkinlaista museoliikennettä 339:lla, mutta kun ei sitä oikein museovaunuksi koeta, vaikka vanha onkin, niin matkustajamääräarviot jäivät sen verran alhaisiksi, ettei kuluja olisi saanut katettua.
> 
> Nythän tuo Helsinki Expertin ja Stadin Ratikoiden sightseeing-ratikka vastaa osittain tähän kysyntään, tosin se kiertää pidemmällä reitillä. Sightseeing-ajot alkavat ma 21.6. Helsinki Times listasi viime numerossaan erilaisia tapoja nähdä Helsinkiä ratikasta käsin. Siellä oli luetteloituna 3T, SpåraKoff, museolinja ja sightseeingratikka. Itse asiassa aika monta tapaa!


Se sightseeing-ratikka on jäänyt minulta tyystin huomaamatta. Heidän nettisivujen perusteella kierros  vaikuttaa aika hinnakkaalta, mutta silti kyyti linee ihan tavanomainen perusnivel vai millaisesta on kyse?

Kun on noin paljon toimijoita alalla ettei pysy kärrylllä kaikista niin jonkinlainen brändäys ja yhteinen markkinointi ehkä olisi paikallaan?

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

> Museoliikenne kerää matkustajia parhaiten siten, että vaunu seisoo pysäkillä houkuttelemassa uteliaita. Tämä edellyttää tietysti reilua seisonta-aikaa, mielellään noin 10 min. Silloin tuo viereisen raiteen käyttö ei onnistu, kun 0-raiteellekaan ei mahdu seisomaan.


Eihän 0-raiteelle tarvitse mennä seisomaan, kun 3T:n vakiopysäkki on käyttämättömänä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eihän 0-raiteelle tarvitse mennä seisomaan, kun 3T:n vakiopysäkki on käyttämättömänä.


Eikös 3T aja siitä normaalireittiä OLY:yn asti, ja siitä vielä Tehtaankadun päähän? Päättäri on PMK:lla.

----------


## risukasa

Jaha, niinpä taitaakin tehdä. Eli vähän edes-takaisin joutuisi liikkumaan. Ehkä se on kuitenkin parempi kuin kunniakierrokset, varsinkin kun peruutukseen löytyy tähystysapua?

----------


## 339-DF

> Se sightseeing-ratikka on jäänyt minulta tyystin huomaamatta. Heidän nettisivujen perusteella kierros  vaikuttaa aika hinnakkaalta, mutta silti kyyti linee ihan tavanomainen perusnivel vai millaisesta on kyse?


Ajeluilla käytetään vaunua 161, ja varavaununa 163. Eli vihreitä välipalamanneja.

Ensisijainen kohderyhmä ovat ulkomaalaiset turistit, ja hinta on itse asiassa muuhun tarjontaan verrattuna edullinen. Esim. open top -bussissa kuunnellaan nauhoitettua selostusta, ja hinta on muistaakseni 24 euroa. Ratikassa on liveopastus suomeksi, ruotsiksi ja englanniksi.




> Jaha, niinpä taitaakin tehdä. Eli vähän edes-takaisin joutuisi liikkumaan. Ehkä se on kuitenkin parempi kuin kunniakierrokset, varsinkin kun peruutukseen löytyy tähystysapua?


Toi voisi kyllä toimia. Peruuttelu siinä Mantalla ei kamalasti houkuta, kun siinä vilisee ihmisiä, ulkomaankielisiäkin, aika paljon. Mutta jos näyttää siltä, että 3B:n päättäri haittaa kohtuuttomasti, niin ehkä olisi parempi käyttää 3T:n raidetta ja sitten T:n tullessa ajaa nollaraiteelle (osin Kaivarista tulevan T:n raiteelle) ja peruuttaa taas takaisin. Saas nähdä, miten tuolla käytännössä selvitään.

Mahtaakohan SpåraKoff olla tuon viikonlopun liikenteessä? Oma soppansa siinäkin.

----------


## Kaid

> Itse olisin oikeastaan sitä mieltä, että tuo voisi olla mukavampi ihan tuon liikenteen standardireitiksi...


Reittiä kokeilleena (ja tietenkin standardireitin ajaneena) täytyy kompata tätä ehdotusta. Nähtävyyksien näkemisen kannalta reitti on tietysti ehkä vähän kehnompi, mutta rauhallinen Linjojen lenkki antoi minusta paremmin mahdollisuuden nauttia itsestään museovaunusta (jota pääosa matkustajista varmaankin tulee kuitenkin kokeilemaan?). Oma viehätyksensä oli myös normaaliliikenteessä käyttämättömän kiskotuksen ajamisessa. Ja harrastajalle tietysti siinä, että oikeasti ajettiin museaalista reittiä... olkoonkin kyseessä olleen linjan 2 reitti vuosilta 1986-93.  :Very Happy:  Myös mukana ollut puolisoni oli kovasti sitä mieltä, että nyt käytössä ollut poikkeusreitti oli normaalia reittiä "kivempi".

----------


## 339-DF

Kuten SRS-uutisista olemme saaneet lukea, on vaunu HKL135 (ASEA 1928) siirtynyt Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab:n omistukseen. Jo pitkään on ollut tiedossa, että HKL joutuu poistamaan vaunun kirjoiltaan, ja nyt sitä uhkasi romutus ennen juhannusta.

Viime viikolla tehdyn pikaisen etsimisen jälkeen vaunulle löytyi kohtuuhintainen vuokratila Tallinnasta. Vaunua tullaan säilyttämään lämmitetyissä (n. +15) sisätiloissa.

Toistaiseksi vaunulle SR135 ei ole suunnitteilla mitään käyttöä. Pääasia kuitenkin on, että se säilyy ja että säilytyspaikka on sellainen, että yllättävän hyväkuntoinen vaunu ei pääse siellä rapistumaan.

Kuljetuksesta Tallinnaan huolehtii Hansatrans OÜ. Vaunu nostettiin tänään aamupäivällä Vallilassa auton lavalle, ja kuljetus kohti Vuosaaren satamaa lähti noin klo 11.30. Vaunun purku tapahtuu huomenna aamupäivällä.

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivua on päivitetty. Kauppa-sivulla on taas saatavana ratikkakassia. Tarjoilu-sivulle on päivitetty uuden catering-yhteistyökumppanin tiedot sekä pikkujoulukautta silmälläpitäen pikkujoulupaketti.

----------


## 339-DF

SRS-uutisissa on pari kuvaa ja hiukan tietoa vaunun SR 50 entisöinnin etenemisestä. http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis10/uutis101.htm

Mainittakoon myös, että sightseeingratikka kulkee 30.7. alkaen vain ma-pe. Viimeinen liikennöintipäivä on pe 27.8.

----------


## 339-DF

*Tilaa nyt tulevan joulun kortit kätevästi suoraan kotiin toimitettuna!*

Viimevuotinen ratikka-aiheinen joulukortti oli siinä määrin suosittu, että myös tälle vuodelle tulee joulukortti. Tällä kertaa aiheena on linja 9, joten samalla kortti on Stadin Ratikoiden korttisarjan ensimmäinen kortti uudesta ysilinjasta. Kuva on viime tammikuulta, ja puiden sekä kadun lumisuus on aivan aitoa, kuvaa ei ole käsitelty.

Kortista olisi toivottavaa tehdä nyt ennakkotilaus, sillä painosmäärä päätetään ennakkotilausten perusteella. Kortit toimitetaan postitse laskun kera lokakuun puoliväliin mennessä.

Viime vuoden tapaan kortin hinta on 0,80 e / kpl ja koko 50 kpl nipun saa 30 eurolla. Toimituskulut ovat 0,90 e, jos tilauksen arvo on alle 15 euroa.

Ennakkotilauksen voi tehdä sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339[ÄT]stadinratikat.fi.

----------


## 339-DF

Museoliikenne on tältä kesältä päättynyt. Viimeinen liikennöintipäivä oli su 29.8.2010. Liikenne jatkuu taas kesällä 2011. Kotisivua on tältä osin päivitetty.

Myös sightseeing-liikenne on tältä kesältä päättynyt. Sen jatkuminen ensi kesänä on vielä auki.

Kotisivun Kauppa-sivulla on myös kolme uutta postikorttia. Kortit ilmestyvät vasta lokakuussa, mutta kuvat on lisätty sivulle samaan aikaan muiden päivitysten yhteydessä, eli kortit ovat jo tilattavissa.

----------


## 339-DF

*Stadin Ratikat 10 vuotta  tervetuloa ajelulle vaunulla 339 to 16.9.!*

Stadin Ratikat järjestää yhteistyössä HKL:n ja HSL:n kanssa maksuttomia yleisöajeluita vaunulla 339 torstaina 16.9. Reitti on Kauppatori - Hakaniemi - Linjat, ja kyytiin pääsee kaikilta reitin varren pysäkeiltä. 

Lähdöt ovat Kauppatorilta linjan 1 päätepysäkiltä puolen tunnin välein klo 10.00  13.30. Vaunussa soi 50-luvun musiikki ja rahastaja tarjoilee ilmaismatkalla matkalippujen sijaan karamelleja. Myynnissä on myös raitiovaunuaiheisia postikortteja, pinssejä ja kangaskasseja.

----------


## 339-DF

Hiukan tietoa huomisesta ajelusta. Vaunu 339 kuljettaa siis ilmaiseksi huomenna matkustajia välillä Kauppatori  Linjat. Kyytiin ja kyydistä pääsee kaikilla reitin varren pysäkeillä. Kallion virastotalolla käytetään Arena-talon luona olevaa ratikkapysäkkiä eikä HKL:n pääkonttorin edessä olevaa bussipysäkkiä. Toisessa ajosuunnassa sekä Castréninkadun ja Alppikatujen pysäkeillä pysähdytään bussipysäkeillä. Vaunu on kilvitetty linjalle 2.

Lähdöt ovat Kauppatorilta klo 10:00 - 13:30 puolen tunnin välein ja Linjoilta aina 18 minuuttia myöhemmin. Yleisöaikataulujakin on painettu 50 kpl ihan noin huvin vuoksi, ja niitä saa pyytämällä rahastajalta eli minulta. Ajoajat perustuvat linjan 2 (KT-DIA) ajoaikoihin syksyllä 1985. Saas nähdä, miten ne pitävät vai pitävätkö ollenkaan.

Toisella linjalla tehdään kaukolämpötöitä, ja katuun on tehty monttu. Urakoitsija on luvannut huolehtia siitä, että ratikka mahtuu huomenna turvallisesti kulkemaan. Katsotaan, miten tuo toteutuu. Ratapuoli käy aamulla puhdistamassa radan.

Vaunussa soi 1950-luvun kotimainen kevyt musiikki cd:ltä. Elävää musiikkia ei ole. Jaossa on suklaata.

Myynnissä on ratikkakasseja hintaan 9 , pinssejä (mallit #1 ja #6) hintaan 4  sekä postikortteja hintaan 0,50 . Kortit ovat siis erikoistarjouksessa. Kymmenen kortin ostaja saa vielä kaksi korttia kaupanpäälle, eli postikorttiostoksille kannattaa tulla huomenna. Tavallisestihan hinta on 1  / kpl. Myynnissä on rajallisen tilan eli 10 kortin telineen vuoksi vain 10 erilaista korttia, nimittäin nrot 9, 10, 12, 15, 16, 17, 36, 41, 43 ja 44. Aiheet on valittu niin, että Stadin Ratikoiden kalusto sekä päivän ajelureitti ovat edustettuina. Kauppaa voi käydä Stadin Ratikoiden vihreälakkisen henkilökunnan kanssa.

Tervetuloa kaikki jlf:n lukijat!

----------


## 339-DF

Torstainen ajelu sujui mukavissa merkeissä ja sääkin suosi. Kiitos kaikille mukana olleille!

Toista linjaa päästiin hyvin ajamaan, kaukolämpömontun kohdalla hidastettiin ja muuten ajeltiin normaalia vauhtia hyvin puhdistetulla radalla. Toisella linjalla näkyi myös Variotram tilausajossa. Nyt rata on taas pari viikkoa kaukolämpötöiden vuoksi poissa käytöstä.

Aikataulu piti ensin oikein hyvin, minuutilleen, mutta sitten Beninin presidentti sotki kuviomme. Hämeentiellä poliisi katkaisi valtiovierailun vuoksi liikenteen, ja useampi kierros ajeltiin sitten tuon pitkähkön katkoksen vuoksi pari minuuttia myöhässä, mutta ei se tuntunut huvimatkalaisia haittaavan.

Yhteensä kuljetettiin arviolta noin 600 matkustajaa, ja vaunu oli jatkuvasti seisomakuormassa. Tiedote tuntui siis tavoittaneen kaupunkilaiset hyvin. Myös Toisen linjan ja Ensi linjan pysäkkejä käytettiin matkustamiseen ja moni toivoi kakkosen palauttamista.

----------


## GT8N

> Toisella linjalla näkyi myös Variotram tilausajossa.


Vario oli numeroltaan 223.

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivua on päivitetty. Kauppa-sivulle on lisätty kolme uutta postikorttia, joista

- kortissa 46 on Nr I -nivelvaunu talvisessa kuvassa Pohjolankadulla linjalla 1A
- kortissa 47 on välipalallinen Nr II -nivelvaunu Töölön tullissa linjalla 4T
- joulukortin 48 aiheena on linjan 9 Variotram, joka on lumisessakuvassa kääntymässä Flemarilta Aleksis Kiven kadulle

Postikorttien hinta on 1,00 e 7 kpl. Joulukortin hinta on 0,80 e / kpl ja koko 50 kpl nipun saa 30 eurolla. Toimituskulut ovat 0,90 e, jos tilauksen arvo on alle 15 euroa. Kortit ovat toimitusvalmiina ja tilauksen voi tehdä kotisivun kautta. (Joulukorttien ennakkotilaajille kortit ovat lähteneet maanantain postissa.)

Lisäksi vaunusta 150 kertovalle alasivulle on lisätty vaunun karkea pohjapiirros.

----------


## 339-DF

Vaunun SR50 (ASEA vm. 1909) entisöinti etenee. Kiskojarrujen ja moottorien sijoitus on ratkaistu piirustuksin ja 3D-mallein. Asennustyöt alkavat ensi viikolla.

Samoin kattokankaan asennustyöt voidaan toivottavasti aloittaa ensi viikolla, kun kankaan kiinnityksessä käytettävä sinkkipasta saapuu Ruotsista. Kattotyöt tehdään samalla menetelmällä kuin yli sata vuotta sitten. Sopivaa kattokangasta ja kiinnityksessä käytettävää tahnaa saatiin Ruotsista Göteborgin kontaktien avulla.

Töiden aikana paljastuu mukavia yksityiskohtiakin; lanterniini-ikkunoiden vanhaa lakkaa puhdistettaessa tuli esiin vaunun alkuperäinen numero. Ilmeisesti ASEA on numeroinut kaikki valmistamansa lanterniini-ikkunat sekä vaunukohtaisesti että paikkakohtaisesti. V50 merkitsee siis Vagn 50.

Korin kokoonpanotyöt alkanevat helmikuussa. Tavoitteena on edelleen vaunun saaminen Helsinkiin kesän kynnyksellä, jolloin koeajoja voitaisiin ajaa alkukesästä.

Kuvia töiden etenemisestä tulee SRS:n uutissivulle seuraavan päivityksen yhteydessä.

Kotisivua www.stadinratikat.fi on myös päivitetty – vaunua 150 koskevat tiedot on poistettu sivulta.

Huomasinpa myös virheen edellisessä viestissäni, jossa kerron postikorttien hinnaksi 1,00 e 7 kpl. Tuossa on sattunut shift-virhe, pitää tietenkin olla 1,00 e / kpl eikä niin, että eurolla saa seitsemän korttia!

----------


## NS

> Kotisivua www.stadinratikat.fi on myös päivitetty  vaunua 150 koskevat tiedot on poistettu sivulta.


Miksi vaunua 150 koskevat tiedot on poistettu?

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi vaunua 150 koskevat tiedot on poistettu?


Se johtuu vain siitä, että tahdon keskittyä nimenomaan vaunun 339 tilausajomyyntiin. Ludde ajaa kuitenkin tilausajoja jatkossakin, eli vaunulle ei ole "tapahtumassa" mitään.

----------


## NS

> Se johtuu vain siitä, että tahdon keskittyä nimenomaan vaunun 339 tilausajomyyntiin. Ludde ajaa kuitenkin tilausajoja jatkossakin, eli vaunulle ei ole "tapahtumassa" mitään.


Ok, kiitos tiedosta, juuri tuo minua kiinnostikin.

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivulta löytyvät nyt tulevan kesän museoliikennettä koskevat aikataulutiedot.

Kesästä tulee siinä mielessä erikoinen, että suurimman osan ajasta museoliikenne tulee kulkemaan poikkeusreittiä Eiran kautta. Siitä ei kuitenkaan ole vielä mainintaa kotisivulla, sillä alkukesä mennään normaalireitillä.

Tänä kesänä on siis kaksi hyvää syytä tulla museoratikka-ajelulle. Toinen on tietysti poikkeusreitti ja mahdollisuus ajella museoratikalla Kaivopuiston, Eiran ja Punavuoren maisemissa, toinen on mahdollisesti viimeinen tilaisuus päästä vaunun 157 eli vuonna 1930 valmistuneen ASEA-vanhuksen kyytiin. Kesällä 2012 kulussa on nimittäin "uusi" kulkupeli eli vuoden 1909 ASEA-vaunu.

----------


## 339-DF

SRS-uutisiin on tulossa hiukan kuvamateriaalia ja päivitystä vaunun SR50 tilanteesta. Työt etenevät, mutta hitaasti. Vaunu on tällä tietoa koeajoja vaille valmis heinäkuussa.

----------


## Albert

> SRS-uutisiin on tulossa hiukan kuvamateriaalia ja päivitystä vaunun SR50 tilanteesta.


http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis11/r...hro50/sr50.htm

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivua on päivitetty. Vaunun 50 entisöinnistä kerrotaan nyt lyhyesti uudella alasivulla http://www.stadinratikat.fi/50kunnostus.html. Sivulla on linkki SRS:n useammin päivittyvälle sivulle, jolla seurataan hankkeen etenemistä.

Maanantaina 6.6. kotisivulle päivitetään myös poikkeusliikenteen reittikartta sekä uusi aikataulu. Lähtöajat siirtyvät noin 5 min myöhemmiksi, jotta yhteispeli linjan 5 kanssa sujuisi paremmin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Maanantaina 6.6. kotisivulle päivitetään myös poikkeusliikenteen reittikartta sekä uusi aikataulu. Lähtöajat siirtyvät noin 5 min myöhemmiksi, jotta yhteispeli linjan 5 kanssa sujuisi paremmin.


Kotisivu on nyt päivitetty poikkeusreittitiedoin. Tervetuloa ajelemaan museoratikalla Ullanlinnan ja Punavuoren maisemissa la 11.6. Sääennusteen mukaan ensi viikko menee helteisissä merkeissä, joten luotamme siihen.

----------


## 339-DF

Kuten havaintoketjusta saa lukea, kesävaunulla on ollut tänään teknisiä vaikeuksia, joiden vuoksi lähtö klo 11:00 sekä kaikki lähdöt klo 14:00 alkaen jäivät ajamatta. Sunnuntain 17.7. kaikki lähdöt on myös peruttu.

Vaunuun tullut vika on kuitenkin saatu jo mitä suurimmalla todennäköisyydellä korjatuksi. Asia varmistuu maanantaina. Tarkoitus on, että liikenne jatkuu la 23.7. alkaen tavalliseen tapaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Kesävaunun SR233 kiskoiltasuistumiset la 16.7. johtuivat vaunuun tulleesta viasta: vasemman takapyörän lehtijousipakka oli päässyt siirtymään paikoiltaan, mikä veti taka-akselia vinoon. Kaarteessa olevissa matalauraisissa ristikoissa (tai nollaraiteen kokonaan urattomassa) vinossa olevan akselin pyörät pyrkivät sitten pois kiskoilta. Muilla rataosilla vaunu kulki viasta huolimatta tavalliseen tapaan, mikä lauantaina viivytti vian paikallistamista.

Lehtijousipakan siirtyminen pois paikoiltaan johtuu kesän poikkeusreitistä ja peruuttelusta Kauppatorin nollaraiteen urattoman, kuluneen ristikon ylitse. Vanhanaikainen jousitus ei kestänyt peruutuksen aiheuttamaa rasitusta.

Vika korjattiin heti lauantaina iltapäivällä ja maanantaina 18.7. vaunu otettiin vielä Koskelassa montulle, missä käytiin jousien lisäksi alusta muutenkin läpi. Muita vikoja ei löytynyt. Vaunulla tehtiin myös koeajo ensin Koskelan pihalla edestakaisin vaihteisiin ja sitten Koskelasta Käpylään ja takaisin. Jousien toimintaa ja mahdollista siirtymistä seurattiin koeajon aikana ja todettiin, että kaikkien pyörien jouset pysyvät hyvin paikoillaan.

Liikenne jatkuu lauantaina 23.7. jälleen normaalisti, tosin nollaraiteella ei enää peruutella.

SRS-uutisissa on pari kuvaa vaunusta la 16.7. http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis11/uutis111.htm

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivun tilausajoasiakkaita palveleva reittikartta http://www.stadinratikat.fi/reitit.html on päivitetty. Mukana ovat nyt ensi vuonna liikenteelle avattavat ratayhteydet Jätkäsaareen. Tilausajoliikenne näillä osuuksilla on pääsääntöisesti mahdollista samasta päivästä alkaen kuin linjaliikennekin aloittaa.

----------


## aulis

Olisiko sellainen kartta mahdollista tehdä, josta näkisi, mihin suuntiin voi risteyksissä kääntyä? Se varmaan auttaisi paljon sellaista ihmistä joka ei tunne Helsingin ratikkaverkkoa ulkoa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:49 ----------

SRS:n sivuillahan tällainen kartta jo on

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä tällaiselle olisi tarvetta ja se onkin itse asiassa työn alla. Todennäköisesti kääntymissuunnat saadaan kotisivulle syksyn aikana ja jos kaikki menee tämänhetkisten suunnitelmien mukaan, tulee vuodenvaihteen tienoilla sivustolle kokonaan uudenlainen reittisuunnittelutyökalu tilausajoasiakkaita varten.

----------


## 339-DF

Museoliikenne palaa ensi lauantaina vakioreitilleen. Kotisivu on tältä osin päivitetty.

Lisäksi sivulle on lisätty tilausajojen uudet hinnat vuoden 2012 alusta alkaen.

----------


## 339-DF

Näin loppukesästä onkin hyvä aika miettiä jo tulevaa joulua, kohtahan se on täällä.  :Smile: 

Liitekuvassa on tämänvuotinen joulukortti. 

Kuva on Jukka Tölkön mainio otos viime vuoden lumitalvelta ja aiheena on ASEA:n alunperin vuonna 1928 valmistama raitiovaunu, joka vuonna 1963 muutettiin harjavaunuksi. Samalla kortti on ensimmäinen työvaunusta julkaistu postikortti. Kuvaa ei ole käsitelty, eli tuo pöllyävä lumi on aivan aitoa.

Jotta kortin painosmäärä saadaan mitoitettua oikein, toivoisin ennakkotilauksia jo tässä syksyn mittaan. Ennakkotilauksen voi tehdä vielä 15.10.2011, ja kaikille ennakkotilauksen tehneille taataan tilausmäärän mukainen korttisatsi viimeistään 10.11.2011 toimitettuna. Kortit toimitetaan postin mukana ja ne maksetaan aikanaan lähetyksen mukana tulevalla tilisiirtolapulla. Ennakkotilauksen voi tehdä sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339[ät]stadinratikat.fi. Korvaa tietysti tuo [ät] sillä tutummalla @-merkillä!

Korttien hinta on 0,80  / kpl tai alennuksella koko 50 kpl nippu hintaan 30 . Alle 15 :n tilauksissa tulee lisäksi postituskuluja 0,90 . Jos tilauksen arvo on 15 , postituskulut sisältyvät hintaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämän vuoden uudet postikortit ovat ilmestyneet ja löytyvät nyt sivulta http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html. Tilausohjeet ovat samalla sivulla.

49: Joulukortissa on helsinkiläinen harjavaunu 2122 vuodelta 1928 (muutostyöt 1960-luvulla). Kortti on kuvattu Runeberginkadulla joulukuussa 2010. Kortin hinta on 0,80  / kpl tai 50 kpl nippu 30 .

50: Helsinki: ASEA:n kaksiakselinen moottorivaunu 157 vuodelta 1930 sekä Hietalahden telakan kesävaunu 233 vuodelta 1919 (entisöity 2009) Kauppatorilla. Kuvattu 8/11.

51: Helsinki: NrI-nivelvaunu 33 vuodelta 1973 Bulevardilla linjalla 3T. Kuvattu 5/08.

52: Helsinki: Variotram 202 vuodelta 1999 Tennispalatsin edessä Fredrikinkadulla linjalla 3T, 5/09.

Kortit 50-52 maksavat 1  / kpl.

----------


## 339-DF

Joulun alla myyntiin on tullut muutama uusi tuote, joululahjaksikin sopiva.

Helsingin uusista Transtech-raitiovaunuista on tehty pinssi, jonka hinta on 4 . Pinssin pituus on noin 45 mm ja siinä on kaksi perhoskiinnikettä.

Samoin uudesta vaunusta on tehty myös solmioneula, jonka hinta on 12 . Hintaan sisältyy myös kotelo. Erinomainen ja ajankohtainen joululahjaidea!

Nettisivun kuvan valotus ei ole kovin onnistunut, keltainen pistää silmään aika pahasti. Oikeasti pinssin keltainen sävy ei ole tuollainen räikeän neonmainen. Täytyy yrittää kuvata uudelleen paremmassa valossa ja säätää paremmin todellisuutta vastaavaksi jossain vaiheessa.

Lisäksi on julkaistu ratikka-aiheinen tarra-arkki. Tarra-arkissa on neljä valokuvatarraa: variotram 217 Kampissa linjalla 3T, nivelraitiovaunu 46 (Nr I) Pohjolankadulla linjalla 1, VTS-vaunu 339 Eduskuntatalon edessä kilvitettynä linjalle 4 sekä museoratikkajuna 157+233 Snellmaninkadulla. Yhden ympyränmuotoisen, kiiltäväpintaisen tarran halkaisija on 37 mm. Tarrat toimitetaan arkeittain (2 ) tai säästöpakkauksessa, jossa on 26 arkkia (39 ).

Kaikki tuotteet ovat nähtävissä ja tilattavissa sivulla http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html.

----------


## Surreri

Moi

Tuskin pahastutte, jos laitan myös tähän ketjuun vinkin viime kesän museoraitiovaunuvideostani.

Materiaalia oli enemmänkin, mutta supistin sen tuohon vajaaseen yhdeksään minuuttiin, jotta "ei niin raitiovaunusta kiinnostuneetkin" jaksaisivat katsoa sen.
Tämähän toimii myös helsinkiläisten katunäkymien jonkunmoisena esittelynä.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Sh5UJtyRA8

Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## 339-DF

Aivan upea video! Myös viitosen ratikka on tullut kivasti ikuistettua. Bonusta siitä, että kaupunkinäkymät ovat korostetusti esillä  tuon jaksaa Helsingin ja kesän ystävä katsoa, vaikkei ratikasta piittaisikaan. Alun toiminta Kauppatorilla käy oivaksi opetusvideoksi rahastajakoulutukseen, tosin ensi kesänä ei (onneksi) tarvitse peruutella torilla!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuskin pahastutte, jos laitan myös tähän ketjuun vinkin viime kesän museoraitiovaunuvideostani.


No ei todellakaan! Sulla on selvästi silmää ja otetta. Jos teet pidemmän version, jossa on rauhallisemmat leikkaukset ja pidemmät kohtaukset, tilaan jo ennakolta DVD/BlueRay/MPEG-version. Siis HD-resona yleisesti käytettävissä olevassa tiedostoformaatissa.

Minusta tässä olisi ainesta ihan matkamuistotuotteeksi. Otsikolla Helsinkiä museoraitiovaunun näkökulmasta. Ideaa kehitellen voisi olla jopa sellainen versio, jossa olisi selostus. Vähän samaan tapaan kuin turistikolmosella oli. Mutta myytävässä videossa tietty se etu, että kiintoisaan kohteeseen voi pysähtyä tarvittavaksi ajaksi. Reittihän on nyt kuvattu, maisemia, rakennuksia, patsaita yms. voi kuvata jälkikäteen lisää.

Erityiskiitos vielä siitä, että ilmeiseti käytät jalustaa. Tai ainakin jonkinlaista steady-cam-tukea. Muoti-ilmiöhän on nykyään ollut tehdä taitamattomuudesta hyve ja on ryhdytty heiluttamaan videokameraa oikein tarkoituksella silloinkin, kun se pysyisi paikalla vaikka käsin.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

*Postikorttien poistomyynti*

Poistan valikoimasta muutaman postikortin, joita on nyt mahdollisuus ostaa huippuedullisesti 50 kpl:n nippuina.

Kortit 10, 13, 15, 19, 20, 22, 25 ja 33 jäävät pois valikoimasta. Katso kuvat ko. korteista (ja muistakin) osoitteesta http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html Kortit voi tilata kotisivun kautta.

Nuo yllä mainitut kortit myyn nyt poistohintaan
*50 kpl:n nippu = 15 euroa*

Poistohinta koskee vain kokonaisia nippuja.

Lisäksi tulevat postikulut painon mukaan (yksi nippu 1,20 euroa, kaksi nippua 2,40 euroa, 3-4 nippua 3,60 euroa).

Saat tästä nyt mainiot ratikkakortit edullisemmin kuin koskaan! Toimi nopeasti, sillä osaa korteista on vain 1-2 nippua jäljellä.

Entä miksi tällainen poistomyynti? Koska minulla on tällä hetkellä varastossa hiukan yli 10 000 postikorttia, ja osasta on päästävä eroon, jotta on tilaa uusille aiheille.

----------


## 339-DF

Museoliikenne alkaa jälleen. Tämän vuoden ensimmäinen liikennöintipäivä on la 19.5. ja tuttuun tapaan lähdöt ovat Kauppatorilta la-su klo 10-17. Reitti on tuttu Kruununhaan ja aseman kautta kulkeva ympyrä ja kalusto sekä lipun hinta (5 ) ovat myös pysyneet muuttumattomina. Lisätiedot täältä: http://www.stadinratikat.fi/museoliikenne/index.html

Uutta on SRS:n jäsenten päivittynyt jäsenetu: aamulähdöillä klo 10:00, 10:30 ja 11:00 voi matkustaa kummassa tahansa vaunussa kaksi henkeä yhdellä lipulla. Etu on siis voimassa vain näillä aamulähdöillä. Kustakin neljän hengen seurueesta ainakin yhdellä on oltava voimassa oleva SRS:n jäsenkortti mukana.

Tavoitteena olisi saada pikkuruotsalainen Helsinkiin ensi kuussa ja matkustajaliikenteeseen loppukesäksi. Tästä tiedotan lisää heti, kun tiedotettavaa on.

----------


## 339-DF

Kuten havaintoketjusta on saatu lukea, saapui SR 50 (ASEA/AEG 1909) Helsinkiin tällä viikolla. Vaunun kuljetuksesta huolehti virolainen kuljetusliike JTH Eesti OÜ, jonka lavettiauton korkeus oli vain 40 cm. Näin koko kuljetus oli vain hiukan yli 4 metriä. Kuljetus saapui m/s Translandialla Vuosaareen torstai-iltana 5.7. klo 22. Kuljetus yöpyi Vuosaaressa ja saapui Vallilaan heti perjantai-aamuna 6.7. ennen klo 7. Vallilassa vaunu saatiin kiskoille klo 7.47.

Kiskotöiden vuoksi korikorjaamon halli on irti rataverkosta seuraavien kolmen viikon ajan. Tuona aikana on tarkoitus tehdä kaikki ne viimeistelytyöt, jotka vielä on suoritettava, ennen kuin koeajot voivat alkaa.

On edelleen mahdollista, että vaunu ehtisi museoliikenteeseen elokuun loppupuolella, mutta kyllä se suoraan sanoen aika epävarmaa on. Koeajoihin kun on varattava turvallisuuden vuoksi reilusti aikaa sekä perävaunun kanssa että ilman.

----------


## 339-DF

Tilannepäivitystä vaunusta SR50. Kun vaunu saatiin Helsinkiin, kartoitin kaikki tekemättä olevat työt. Listaan kertyi 27 kohtaa. Myöhemmin tuli vielä 4 kohtaa lisää. Nyt työt ovat edenneet Vallilassa siten, että jäljellä on 20 kohtaa eli yli kolmasosa on tehty.

Vallilassa tehtävien kiskotöiden vuoksi vaunua ei voi koeajaa ennen 30.7. Sen jälkeen saataneen työlistaa taas huomattavasti lyhyemmäksi. Koeajot alkavat näillä näkymin siis elokuun alussa. Vaunu ei kuitenkaan tule tänä kesänä museolinjalle.

Sen sijaan SRS:n jäsenille järjestetään loppukesästä tutustuminen vaunuun varikkoalueella ja katsastuksen jälkeen vielä jäsenajelu.

Kannattaa seurata myös SRS-uutisia täältä: http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis12/uutis121.htm

----------


## 339-DF

*Postikorttien poistomyynti*

Poistan jälleen valikoimasta muutaman postikortin, joita on nyt mahdollisuus ostaa huippuedullisesti 50 kpl:n nippuina. Tavoitteena olisi saada kaapista vähän tyhjää tilaa syksyllä ilmestyviä uusia kortteja varten.

Kortit 10, 13, 19, 20, 25, 26 ja 33 jäävät pois valikoimasta. Katso kuvat ko. korteista (ja muistakin) osoitteesta http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html Kortit voi tilata kotisivun kautta.

Nuo yllä mainitut kortit myyn nyt poistohintaan
*50 kpl:n nippu = 15 euroa*

Poistohinta koskee vain kokonaisia nippuja.

Lisäksi tulevat postikulut painon mukaan (yksi nippu 1,20 euroa, kaksi nippua 2,40 euroa, 3-4 nippua 3,60 euroa).

Saat tästä nyt mainiot ratikkakortit edullisemmin kuin koskaan! Toimi nopeasti! Korttia 26 on vain yksi nippu jäljellä, korttia 25 on kaksi nippua ja 33 kolme nippua.

----------


## 339-DF

> Joko SR 50:stä alettiin ulkoiluttamaan? Mitäs sille on Liisankadulla käynyt, jos raivausauto siellä on?


SR 50:lle tehtiin 15.8. aamulla katsastus ja vaunu on hyväksytty nyt liikenteeseen siten, että sillä voidaan tehdä koeajoja rataverkolla. Katsastuksen yhteydessä tehtiin muun muassa jarrukokeet, joista vaunu selvisi oikein hyvin. Lisäksi kirjattiin "vikalistaa", johon tuli pääasiassa erilaisia suositusluonteisia toimenpiteitä, joita talven aikana toteutetaan. Suurin katsastuksessa paljastunut korjattava asia oli virroittimen säätö, se on nyt korjattu n. 6 kg puristusvoimaan.

Lähdimme 16.8. noin klo 0.20 kaupungille koeajolle. Aluksi tehdään koeajoja muutamana yönä, jotta ollaan pois linjaliikenteen jaloista. Ja hyvä, että oltiin. Siltasaarenkadulla juuri ennen Liisankadulle kääntyvää vaihdetta alkoi oikean puolen etummaisen akselin laakeripesästä kuulua aikamoista vinkunaa. Ajettiin sitten risteyksen yli ja jäätiin Liisankadulle odottelemaan. Asiaa selviteltiin HE 125:n avustuksella, havaittiin, että laakeri kuumenee liikaa (nopeammin kuin muut) ja että laakerin voitelusta huolehtiva huopa oli pois paikoiltaan. Ensiapuna laakeripesään lisättiin öljyä runsaasti, jolloin koeajoja voitiin jatkaa suunnitellusti. Huopa pannaan paikoilleen ja/tai vaihdetaan uuteen ennen seuraavaa koeajoa. Tässä yhteydessä myös kiitos HE 125:n henkilökunnalle nopeasta ja tehokkaasta toiminnasta!

Tätä yhtä insidenttiä lukuunottamatta kaikki sujui hyvin. Reitti oli KH-SÖ-HT-KT-museolinjan lenkki-nollaraide-SNT-KT-OLY-EIR-FR-YT-LP-Arkadiankatu-RUN-OP-UT-SÖ-KH. Reitin aikana mittailtiin tasaisin väliajoin kaikkien laakereiden lämpötilaa ja muutamassa paikassa pysähdyttiin vähän valokuvaamaankin.

Mikä tärkeintä, moottorit toimivat moitteettomasti ja jarrujärjestelmä samoin. Vaunu tuntuu kestävän sähköjarrutuksen hyvin.

Koskelaan palattiin noin 3.45.

SRS:n jäsenille järjestetään tutustuminen vaunuun Koskelan hallipihalla ensi viikon keskiviikkona. Lisätietoa on SRS-uutisissa. Tutustuminen ei sisällä ajoa, mutta vaunua ovat kaikki jäsenet tervetulleita katsomaan ja kuvaamaan sisältä ja ulkoa.

----------


## 339-DF

Museoratikkalinja on poikkeusreitillä la 18.8. *Nyt on jälleen tilaisuus päästä ajelemaan Eiran lenkkiä museoratikalla!* Museoratikka kulkee reittiä Kauppatori-Kaivopuisto-Eira-Punavuori-Erottaja-Aleksi-Kauppatori siten, että ensimmäinen lähtö on klo 10.00 ja sen jälkeen lähdöt ovat noin puolen tunnin välein niin, että viimeinen lähtö on hiukan ennen 14.30.

Katariinankatu on suljettu koko päivän kävelykatuavajaisten johdosta. Lisäksi Citymaraton sulkee Eiran lenkin n. klo 14.30 alkaen, joten viimeinen, Senaatintorille päättyvä lähtö ajetaan silloin ja sen jälkeen juna ajaa halliin.

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivulla www.stadinratikat.fi on käynnissä suurehko päivitys, jonka ensimmäinen vaihe on nyt netissä.

Catering-yhteistyökumppani on vaihtunut, joten tarjoilua koskevat sivut on päivitetty.

Kuvagallerigoihin on lisätty kuvia vaunuista SR 50 ja SR 233.

Kaupasta on poistettu loppuunmyytyjä postikortteja.

Tarkoitus on syksyn mittaan saada kotisivulle vielä kuvia SR 50:sta liikenteessä, kunnostusprojektista kertova laaja artikkeli, kuvatekstejä osaan sivustolla nyt olevista kuvista sekä kauppa-sivulle syksyllä ilmestyvät uudet postikortit ja muut tuotteet.

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivun kauppaan on tullut uusia tuotteita. Olen teettänyt muutamasta vaunun SR 50 emalikyltistä tarroja, jotka ovat alkuperäisessä koossa ja alkuperäisin värein eli valkoisella pohjalla musta teksti. Pienessä 2,5 x 7,5 cm kokoisessa tarrassa on teksti Sulkekaa ovi! ja suuremmissa, 5 x 20 cm kokoisissa tarroissa on tekstit Tupakointi kielletty., Sylkeminen vaunussa kielletty. ja Spotta ej på golvet. Sopivia ohjekylttejä jokaiseen kotiin  :Smile: 

Tarrojen hinta on 2  / kpl ja kuvat sekä tilausohjeet ovat täällä sivun alalaidassa: http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

Mallikuva tupakoinnin kieltävästä tarrakyltistä:

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko tuo Transtech-solmioneula metallia? Maksetaanko nuo laskulla, nettipankilla vai ennakolla?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko tuo Transtech-solmioneula metallia? Maksetaanko nuo laskulla, nettipankilla vai ennakolla?


On metallia ja tilauksen mukana tulee lasku/tilisiirto eli ei tarvitse maksaa ennakkoon.

----------


## bussifriikki

> On metallia ja tilauksen mukana tulee lasku/tilisiirto eli ei tarvitse maksaa ennakkoon.


Hyvä. Ajattelin antaa sellaisen isälleni syntymäpäivälahjaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Vaunun SR 50 koeajot yksinajona on nyt saatu päätökseen. Eilen pyörittiin kaupungilla n. klo 17.3022.30 vailla yllätyksiä. Porthaninmäen jarruttelut tosin kuumentavat vastuksia liikaa ainakin, jos takana on useampi tunti ajoa. Ongelma pahentunee, kun mukana on perävaunu ja kyydissä matkustajia. Ratkaisua on jo etsitty ja homma hoidetaan kuntoon ennen museoliikennekauden alkua.

Seuraavaksi on vuorossa perävaunun SR 233 hätäjarrujärjestelmän yhteensovittaminen moottorivaunun kanssa ja jarrujen koordinointi. Sitten ajetaan koeajoa yhdistelmällä 50+233.

SRS:n jäsenajelu toteutuu syyskuun aikana. Tarkempi tiedotus tapahtuu jäsenille sähköpostiringin kautta.

----------


## 339-DF

Liitekuvassa on tämänvuotinen joulukortti.



Kuva on otettu viime tammikuussa Saukonpaaden uudelta radalta. Lunta ei ole maassa kovin paljon, mutta avarassa maisemassa näkyy sellaisia maamerkkejä, joita ei kovin kauan tästä paikasta tule näkemään: Bunkkeri ja Verkkokauppa sekä Tallink Star. Rakennukset peittävät näkyvyyden, jo kuluneiden kahdeksan kuukauden aikana maisema on tässä muuttunut.

Tämän vuoden joulukortista otetaan rajoitettu painos, joka on edellisvuosia pienempi. Suosittelisin siksi varaamaan joulukortit jo tässä vaiheessa. Painosta kortit tulevat lokakuun puoliväliin mennessä. Ne toimitetaan postin mukana ja ne maksetaan aikanaan lähetyksen mukana tulevalla tilisiirtolapulla. Ennakkotilauksen voi tehdä sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339[ät]stadinratikat.fi. Korvaa tietysti tuo [ät] sillä tutummalla @-merkillä! Kortin numero on 56.

Korttien hinta on 0,80  / kpl tai alennuksella koko 50 kpl nippu hintaan 30 . Alle 15 :n tilauksissa tulee lisäksi postituskuluja 0,90 . Jos tilauksen arvo on 15 , postituskulut sisältyvät hintaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämän vuoden uudet postikortit ovat ilmestyneet ja löytyvät sivulta http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html. Tilausohjeet ovat samalla sivulla.

53: Helsinki: Pikkuruotsalainen 50 vuodelta 1909 Eiran sairaalan edessä Tehtaankadulla vihreälle linjalle kilvitettynä, kuvattu 9/12.

54: Helsinki: kaksiakselinen vaunu 205 vuodelta 1950 ja perävaunu vuodelta 1924 Mannerheimintiellä linjalla 10, kuvattu 9/71.

55: Helsinki: Valmetin nivelvaunu 53 vuodelta 1974 Ruoholahdenkadulla linjalla 9, kuvattu 8/12.

56: Helsinki: Joulukortissa on variotram 232 vuodelta 2002 Jätkäsaaressa linjalla 8, kuvattu 1/12. Kortin hinta on 0,80  / kpl tai 50 kpl nippu 30 .

57: Turku: ASEA:n kaksiakselinen vaunu 22 vuodelta 1934 Ratapihankadulla linjalla 3, kuvattu 5/69.

58: Turku: Karian ja Strömbergin kaksiakseliset vaunut 39 ja 40 vuodelta 1951 linjoilla 2 ja 3 Kauppatorilla, kuvattu 4/72.

Kortit 5355 ja 5758 maksavat 1  / kpl.

Joulukorttien ennakkotilaukset on toimitettu tilaajille. Korttia on vielä pari nippua jäljellä.

----------


## 339-DF

Vaunuyhdistelmällä SR 50+233 ajettiin tänään KH-VH-KH klo 0.00-1.15. Yhdistelmänä mäet, lehtikeli ja perävaunun turhan löysästi asennetut jarrulevyt ei ollut kovin toimiva. Mäkilähdöissä sudittiin kunnolla mutta päästiin sentään liikkeelle ja alamäessä jarrutusmatkat menivät ilman kiskojarrua aika pitkiksi. Kiskojarrua jouduttiin siis käyttämään ahkerasti. Seuraavana toimenpiteenä säädetään perävaunun jarruja tiukemmiksi ja toivotaan, että jarrutusmatkat saadaan kohtuullisiksi. Lehtikeleillä vaunuyhdistelmää ei tulla liikenteessä käyttämään, sikäli koeajojen tekeminen nyt on tietysti hiukan epäedullista.

----------


## 339-DF

Stadin Ratikat ja Käpylä-Seura järjestävät käpyläläisille la 17.11. vuosittaisen lauantaiajelupäivän vaunulla 339 (VTS-vaunu vuodelta 1955). Linjan 1S lähdöt Käpylästä ovat klo 10.00, 11.00 ja 12.00 sekä Kauppatorilta 10.30, 11.30 ja 13.00. Maksuttomalle toriajelulle pääsee mukaan kaikilta Käpylän pysäkeiltä Velodromille asti, kyydistä voi jäädä Hakaniemessä ja Kauppatorilla.

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivua on päivitetty. Sivulta löytyy nyt laajahko artikkeli vaunun SR50 kunnostushankkeesta http://www.stadinratikat.fi/50kunnostus.html . Artikkeli vastaa lähes täysin Raitiossa 4/12 julkaistua artikkelia ja on nyt tässä muodossa vapaasti kaikkien luettavissa.

Lisäksi sivulle on päivitetty tiedot kesän 2013 museoliikenteestä http://www.stadinratikat.fi/museoliikenne/index.html . Ensimmäistä kertaa museoliikennettä on myös arkipäivänä, tosin vain yhtenä sellaisena eli Helsinki-päivänä 12.6.

Kuvagalleriassa on myös muutama kuva vaunusta 50 kunnostettuna. Kuvagalleriasta puuttuu edelleen suuri määrä kuvatekstejä. Ne tulevat sivulle "joskus" kunhan saan ne kirjoitettua. Lisäksi kunnostushankkeista kertovien sivujen kieliversiot ovat aika lailla retuperällä. Tulee ehkä joskus kuntoon, ehkä ei.

Uutta on myös alasivu elokuvauksesta http://www.stadinratikat.fi/elokuvaukset.html . Mukana on pari kuvaa Toiselta linjalta, joka on filmatessa muuttunut kesän 1962 Mannerheimintieksi.

----------


## Compact

> Mukana on pari kuvaa Toiselta linjalta, joka on filmatessa muuttunut kesän 1962 Mannerheimintieksi.


Ensi linjaa....

----------


## 339-DF

> Ensi linjaa....


Tietysti! Olipa hölmö moka multa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Myyttekö vanhoja Raitio-lehtien numeroita?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Myyttekö vanhoja Raitio-lehtien numeroita?


Mikset katso *raitio.org*ista tai kysele SRS tiedottaa -ketjussa?

http://raitio.org/myy/myytvn.htm

----------


## 339-DF

> Myyttekö vanhoja Raitio-lehtien numeroita?


Stadin Ratikat -verkkokaupasta ei saa Raition vanhoja numeroita, mutta niitä voi ostaa Suomen Raitiotieseuralta suoraan. Tällä sivulla http://www.raitio.org/tiedot/yhdistys.htm on Seuran puheenjohtajan Jorma Rauhalan sähköpostiosoite  kannattaa tiedustella häneltä. Kätevimmin ostaminen on käynyt niin, että varaat tasarahan mukaan ja haet lehdet Helsingin päärautatieaseman tuntumasta. Tällä hetkellä saatavissa olevat lehdet karkeine sisällysluetteloineen löydät täältä: http://www.raitio.org/myy/myytvn.htm

Vuosien 19771994 lehdet ovat maksutta ladattavissa pdf-tiedostoina täällä http://raitio.de/lehdet/index.htm

----------


## 339-DF

Museoliikenne alkaa jälleen. Tämän vuoden ensimmäinen liikennöintipäivä on la 18.5. ja tuttuun tapaan lähdöt ovat Kauppatorilta la-su klo 10-17. Reitti on tuttu Kruununhaan ja aseman kautta kulkeva ympyrä ja lipun hinta (5 ) on myös pysynyt muuttumattomana. Lisätiedot täältä: http://www.stadinratikat.fi/museoliikenne/index.html

Aiemmasta poiketen tänä vuonna on myös arkiliikennettä  yhtenä päivänä eli Helsinki-päivänä 12.6. Aikataulu tavanomainen.

Lisäksi tänä vuonna liikennöidään myös syyskuussa  yhtenä päivänä eli su 1.9., jolloin liikennekausi päättyy.

Todellinen uutuus on sitten "uusi" ajeluvaunu eli SR50. Jos et ole SRS:n jäsenajelulla ehtinyt kokea tämän 104-vuotiaan vaunun kyytiä, niin nyt siihen on hyvä tilaisuus. Kahtena ensimmäisenä viikonloppuna ajetaan ilman avoperävaunua, vaikka tänä vuonna olisi säiden puolesta mahdollista ajella perävaunun kanssakin. Kesäkuusta lähtien on sitten perävaunukin mukana.

SRS:n jäsenten päivittynyt jäsenetu tänä vuonna: kaikilla lähdöillä voi matkustaa kummassa tahansa vaunussa kaksi henkeä yhdellä lipulla. Kustakin neljän hengen seurueesta ainakin yhdellä on oltava voimassa oleva SRS:n jäsenkortti mukana.

----------


## aki

Kuinka paljon oli matkustajia tutustumassa entisöityyn museovaunuun SR50 ensimmäisen liikennöintiviikonlopun aikana? Säät ainakin suosivat liikennöintiä ja varmaan moni olisi myös halunnut matkustaa avoperävaunussa. Miksi avoperää ei muuten vielä otettu mukaan?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuinka paljon oli matkustajia tutustumassa entisöityyn museovaunuun SR50 ensimmäisen liikennöintiviikonlopun aikana? Säät ainakin suosivat liikennöintiä ja varmaan moni olisi myös halunnut matkustaa avoperävaunussa. Miksi avoperää ei muuten vielä otettu mukaan?


Ensi viikonloppuna oli matkustajia kolmisensataa. Tulos ei ole huono, muttei loistavan hyväkään. Parhaimpina yksittäisinä päivinä on ylletty yli 400, siis yhtenä päivänä. Kovasti toivoin, että media olisi tarttunut lehdistötiedotteeseen hanakammin. Se on ihan totta, että vuodenaikaan nähden sää oli kyllä hyvä.

Parhaillaan avoperävaunu SR233 on Vallilassa vielä jarrusäädöissä  sen jarrujärjestelmä ei oikein keskustele moottorivaunun kanssa. Tai keskustelee kyllä, mutta eivät vielä puhu ihan samaa kieltä. Perävaunu iskee täydet jarrut päälle liian aikaisin, joten se vaatii vielä säätöä. Tavoitteena on saada se liikenteeseen kesäkuun alussa. Tämä ei oikeastaan ole huono juttu ollenkaan, sillä SR50 saa näin paremmin sitä julkisuutta, jonka se minusta "uutuutena" ansaitsee.

----------


## 339-DF

Tänään teimme viimeisen koeajon vaunuyhdistelmällä SR50+233 ja kun kaikki sujui odotusten mukaan, niin lauantaina vaunuyhdistelmä on sitten ensi kertaa matkustajaliikenteessä. Kunpa sää pysyisi tällaisena viikonlopun yli!

----------


## 339-DF

Vaunuyhdistelmällä 50+233 liikennöinti ei ole sujunut odotusten mukaan. Vaunusta 50 on paljastunut sähkösuunnitteluvirhe. Muuttaja, joka muuntaa ajolankavirran 24V virraksi valoja ja perävaunun jarruja varten, ei ole riittävän tehokas. Tämän seurauksena akut pikku hiljaa tyhjenevät eikä 24V virta jaksa pitää perävaunun jarruja auki (jarrut on suunniteltu siten, että jos 24V virta katoaa (=esim. moottorivaunu ja perävaunu irtoavat toisistaan), menevät perävaunun jarrut päälle). Lauantaina 1.6. ehdittiin ajaa noin viiden tunnin ajan, kunnes vaunu oli vietävä Koskelaan. Sunnuntaina 2.6. ajettiin vain moottorivaunulla.

Nyt on edessä tehokkaamman muuttajan sekä uusien akkujen hankinta ja asennus. Ennen muuttajan asentamista ajetaan vain moottorivaunulla. Näin ainakin ensi viikonloppuna, mahdollisesti pitempäänkin. Riippuu siitä, löytyykö sopiva muuttaja "hyllytavarana". Todennäköisesti ei löydy.

Muita liikennepoikkeuksia museolinjalla:
- la 8.6. liikenne päättyy sambakarnevaalien vuoksi siten, että viimeinen lähtö on klo 14.30
- ke 12.6. ajetaan Helsinki-päivänä museoliikennettä tavanomaisella aikataululla (reitti ja hinnat kuten viikonloppuisinkin)
- viikonloppuna 15.6.-16.6. ajetaan vaihdetöiden (Unioninkadulla) vuoksi poikkeusreittiä KauppatoriSenaatintoriKauppatoriTehtaankatuEro  ttajaKauppatori

----------


## 339-DF

Tervetuloa huomenna Helsinki-päivänä museoratikka-ajelulle! Edelliseen viestiin viitaten sähköpuoli on saatu ennätysajassa kuntoon, joten huomenna pääsee myös avoperävaunun kyytiin. Toivottavasti sää pysyy poutaisena.

Helsinki-päivänä museolinja on liikenteessä viikonlopun tapaan, eli reitti, aikataulu, hinnoittelu ja SRS:n jäsenetu ovat kuten viikonloppuisinkin.

----------


## Surreri

Videomateriaalia vaunun 50 ensikierroksista toukokuun 18. päivältä.
Tuo oman selostuksen lisääminen jännitti ja arvelutti niin, että video valmistui vasta tällä viikolla  :Wink: 

http://youtu.be/QaEmttKta4U

----------


## Antero Alku

> Videomateriaalia vaunun 50 ensikierroksista toukokuun 18. päivältä.
> Tuo oman selostuksen lisääminen jännitti ja arvelutti niin, että video valmistui vasta tällä viikolla 
> 
> http://youtu.be/QaEmttKta4U


Hieno video, kiitos tästä!

Jos jotain saa toivoa, niin selostuksen äänenvoimakkuus suuremmaksi suhteessa taustaääneen.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Museoraitioliikenne kulkee 14.7. asti poikkeusreittiä Aleksin kiveystöiden vuoksi. Poikkeusreitti on normaali reitti toiseen ajosuuntaan. Hyviä kuvausmahdollisuuksia!

Viikonloppuna 20.7.21.7. temppuillaan sitten vuorostaan 6X:n kanssa Kauppatorilla, joten aikatauluihin ei kannata tuona viikonloppuna luottaa. Lähtöjä on silti 23 kertaa tunnissa.

Vielä ei ole selvinnyt, mitä erikoisuuksia 27.7.28.7. on luvassa. Ehkä yksisilmäisten toripulujen paraati sulkee Kruununhaan viikonlopun ajaksi?

----------


## 339-DF

Hiukan poikkeuspäivitystä. Museoliikenne kulkee toistaiseksi 6.7. aloitettua reittiä, eli lenkki ajetaan myötäpäivään. Tällä vältetään Liisankadun ruuhkat, Snellmaninkadun mäkilähtö sekä Kaisaniemen mäen alapäässä liikennevaloihin jarruttaminen. Katsotaan, miten tämä toimii ja tarvittaessa vakinaistetaan myöhemmin.

Linjan 6X kulkee vain 20.7. joten su 21.7. ei pitäisi olla tiedossa mitään erikoisuuksia Kauppatorilla. La 20.7. sen sijaan kannattaa varautua siihen, että museolinja kulkee ilman aikataulua. Jos 6X:n aikataulu pitää, niin museolinja saattaa kulkea 24 minuutin välein  tai sitten ei. Ensimmäinen lähtö kuitenkin pyritään ajamaan klo 10 tai hiukan sen jälkeen ja viimeinen ajetaan aikaisintaan klo 17:00 (siis sillä periaatteella, että jos matkustaja tulee pysäkille klo 17:00, niin hänelle ei sanota, että kun me lähdettiin tuon 6X:n vuoksi jo 16:55 niin sorry vaan, vaan jos tällainen 16:55-lähtö ajetaan, niin se on sitten toiseksi viimeinen).

----------


## 339-DF

> Stockan pysäkillä odottelevat eivät kuitenkaan luulleet museoraitiovaunua nelosen tai seiskan vaunuksi? Vanhahko raitiovaunu + tilausajokilvitys ei sekään aina estä vuorovaunua odottavia matkustajia yrittämään kyytiin.


Eivät, mutta rautatieasemalla kyllä yritettiin päästä sillä Kauppatorille ja Kauppatorilla joku tahtoi sillä Eiraan. Pitäisi kai ottaa ne vihreän linjan linjakilvet pois sieltä, mutta kun minusta ne ovat niin kivat.

----------


## 339-DF

Katariinankadun katujuhla estää museoraitioliikenteen la 17.8. Koko päivän museoliikenne on peruttu. Su 18.8. liikennöidään normaalisti.

----------


## 339-DF

Museoraitiovaunuliikenne on tältä kesältä ohi. Viimeinen liikennöintipäivä sujui sateisessa säässä. Syksyisiin tunnelmiin tuntuu hyvältä lopettaa kausi, joka alkukesän hankaluuksista huolimatta oli kokonaisuutena onnistunut. Kauniit ilmat toivat vaunuihin mukavasti matkustajia. Moottorivaunua vaivanneet lastentaudit kuuluvat miinuspuolelle, mutta uskon, että nuo on nyt voitettu.

----------


## 339-DF

Liitekuvassa on tämänvuotinen joulukortti.



Kuva on otettu viime tammikuussa Länsilinkin uudelta radalta. Linjan 6T välipalavaunu on ajanut yli Mechelininkadun ja on kääntymässä Ruoholahdenrantaan. Jotenkin uskallan arvata, että 6T ei jää kovin pitkäaikaiseksi linjaksi. Sää on mitä kamalin, mutta kortissa nuo suuret taivaalta tulevat hiutaleet näyttävät kauniilta. Katuvalot ja ratikan ajovalot sekä luonnon valaistusolosuhteet ovat tuottaneet tuon kauniin ja jouluisen violetti-keltaisen värityksen. Kuvan on ottanut Ziggy Hulden.

Tämän vuoden joulukortista otetaan rajoitettu painos, joka on edellisvuosia pienempi, sillä kaapeissa on taas yli 10 000 korttia, joista pitäisi päästä eroon. Suosittelisin siksi varaamaan joulukortit jo tässä vaiheessa. Painosta kortit tulevat loka-marraskuun vaihteessa. Ne toimitetaan postin mukana ja ne maksetaan aikanaan lähetyksen mukana tulevalla tilisiirtolapulla. Ennakkotilauksen voi tehdä sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339[ät]stadinratikat.fi. Korvaa tietysti tuo [ät] sillä tutummalla @-merkillä!

Korttien hinta on 0,80  / kpl tai alennuksella koko 50 kpl nippu hintaan 30 . Alle 15 :n tilauksissa tulee lisäksi postituskuluja 0,90 . Jos tilauksen arvo on 15 , postituskulut sisältyvät hintaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Viipurin raitioteistä kertova historiateos on pitkän odotuksen jälkeen vihdoin ilmestynyt. Kirjaa on saatavilla Stadin Ratikoiden verkkokaupasta sekä suomen- että ruotsinkielisenä laitoksena. Kirja esittelee sanoin ja kuvin suomen vähiten tunnetun raitiotiejärjestelmän. Viipurin raitiotiet avattiin vuonna 1912. Neuvostoliittolaiset lakkauttivat liikenteen vuonna 1957  myös neuvostoaika sisältyy kirjaan. Kirjan on kirjoittanut tunnettu ruotsalainen raitiovaunuhistorioitsija Per Rickheden, joka on tehnyt vuosikymmenien ajan arkistotutkimusta hanketta varten. Kirja sopii mainiosti lahjaksi paitsi raitiovaunujen, myös Karjalan ystäville. 160 sivua, lähes 200 valokuvaa, karttaa ja piirrosta, koko 24 x 24 cm.

http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

----------


## 339-DF

Tämän vuoden uudet postikortit ovat ilmestyneet ja löytyvät sivulta http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html. Tilausohjeet ovat samalla sivulla.

59: Turku: Karian ja Strömbergin kaksiakselinen vaunu 42 vuodelta 1951 Stålarminkadulla linjalla 2. Kuvattu 2/68.

60: Helsinki: Pikkuruotsalainen 50 vuodelta 1909 Mannerheimintiellä, taustalla välipalalla varustettu NrII-nivelvaunu 92 linjalla 4, kuvattu 2/13.

61: Helsinki: Pikkuruotsalainen 50 vuodelta 1909 ja avoperävaunu vuodelta 1919 Senaatintorilla vihreälle linjalle kilvitettynä, kuvattu 7/13.

62: Helsinki: Välipalalla varustettu Mannheimista tuotu Manne-vaunu 162 vuodelta 1964 (välipala 1991) Pohjolanaukiolla linjalla 1A, kuvattu 7/12.

64: Kajaani: Transtechin matalalattiainen nivelraitiovaunu vuodelta 2013 Otanmäen tehtaan koeajoradalla. Kuvattu 6/13.

65: Helsinki: Transtechin matalalattiainen nivelraitiovaunu 401 vuodelta 2013 Pitkälläsillalla linjalla 9. Kuvattu 9/13.

Kortit maksavat 1  / kpl.

Joulukorttien ennakkotilaukset on toimitettu tilaajille. Korttia on vielä jäljellä parikymmentä kappaletta. Joulukortissa nro 63 on siis välipalalla varustettu NrII-nivelvaunu 105 Länsilinkissä linjalla 6T. Kuvattu 1/13. Kortin hinta on 0,80  / kpl.

----------


## Compact

> 60: Helsinki: Pikkuruotsalainen 50 vuodelta 1909 Mannerheimintiellä, taustalla välipalalla varustettu NrII-nivelvaunu 92 linjalla 4, kuvattu 2/13.


Olisiko kuitenkin 5/13?

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisiko kuitenkin 5/13?


Ei vaan 6/13. Kuvauspäivä on 2.6.2013 eli sieltä kai tuo kakkonen on tullut... Kiitos kun huomasit! Onneksi kortin takana lukee oikein.

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt on saatavana rajoitetusti ratikkakassia linjatunnuksella 3T (erä 50 kpl). Kassi on muuten aiemman ratikkakassin kaltainen, mutta linjatunnus on kunnianosoitus tänä vuonna kadonneelle Helsingin tunnetuimmalle ratikkalinjalle.



Kassin hinta on 9,50 . Postituskulut ovat 0,90 , kun tilauksen kokonaisarvo on alle 15 . Tilaukset sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339 [at] stadinratikat.fi. Mainitse tilatessasi, että kassissa pitää olla linjatunnus 3T!

Myös linjan 5 kassia on edelleen saatavana tuohon samaan hintaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivu on päivitetty kesäkuntoon, eli museoliikenteen aikataulu on julkaistu. Ei poikkeavuuksia edellisvuosiin nähden.

Lisäksi vaunusta 339 on lisätty pari vuoden 1975 virkamieslakon aikaista valokuvaa tänne http://www.stadinratikat.fi/339_arkiliikenne.html Lakon aikana ajettiin lisäliikennettä mm. raitiolinjoilla 1X ja 9X.

----------


## 339-DF

Liitekuvassa on tämänvuotinen joulukortti.



Kuva on otettu jo tammikuussa 2007, mutta se tulee ajankohtaiseksi joulun tienoilla. Laajalahdentiellä, vanhan Kadettikoulun eli Munkkiniemen pensionaatin edustalla kuvattu, vielä välipalaton kakkossarjan nivelvaunu kun on sata vuotta vuodenvaihteessa täyttävällä Munkkiniemen linjalla. Munkkiniemeen alkoi väliaikainen liikenne joulukuussa 1914 ja varsinainen, säännöllinen liikenne tammikuussa 1915. Tuota sopii ratikkaharrastajan muistaa ja juhlistaa tämän joulukortin avulla!

Tämänkin vuoden joulukortista otetaan rajoitettu painos. Viime vuonna joulukortti loppui kesken, joten nyt suosittelen todella laskeskelemaan viimeisinä hellepäivinä omaa korttitarvetta ja varaamaan joulukortit jo tässä vaiheessa. Pystyn vielä vaikuttamaan painosmäärään parin viikon ajan.

Painosta kortit tulevat loka-marraskuun vaihteessa. Ne toimitetaan postin mukana ja ne maksetaan aikanaan lähetyksen mukana tulevalla tilisiirtolapulla. Ennakkotilauksen voi tehdä sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339[ät]stadinratikat.fi. Korvaa tietysti tuo [ät] sillä tutummalla @-merkillä!

Korttien hinta on 0,80  / kpl tai alennuksella koko 50 kpl nippu hintaan 30 . Alle 15 :n tilauksissa tulee lisäksi postituskuluja 1,20 . Jos tilauksen arvo on 15 , postituskulut sisältyvät hintaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Liitekuvassa on tämänvuotinen joulukortti.


Raikkaan näköinen kortti! Hyvin sopii vihreä ratikka talviseen(kin) värimaisemaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos kehuista! Kyllähän kuusenvihreä vaunu sopii jouluun. Vaikka punaharmaa sopisi vielä paremmin... Pitäisi löytää edustava kuva niistä 90-luvun pororatikoista, siinä olisi hyvä ja jouluinen ratikkakortti!

----------


## 339-DF

Talvikausi alkoi sitten 1.9. Museoliikennettä koskevat merkinnät poistettiin Kauppatorin pysäkiltä ja kotisivu on talvikunnossa. Kotisivulle on myös lisätty uusi joulukortti nro 66, josta enemmän yllä, sekä Tom Heinon kirjoittama Artic  Paluu tulevaisuuteen -kirja, joka esittelee Artic-vaunun hyvin perusteellisesti.

----------


## sebastin

Mites kesä meni museoliikenteellä ja millaiset tunnelmat oli HKL:n variko(i)lla?

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos kysymästä, hyvinhän se meni, kun säät suosivat. Kesäkuu oli kovin hiljainen, loppukesä vastaavasti vilkas. Teknisiä ongelmia oli viime vuotta huomattavasti vähemmän, kuten kuuluukin. Samoin liikennettä häiritseviä työmaita ja kaupunkitapahtumia oli tänä vuonna vähemmän, mikä ilahdutti kovin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Liitekuvassa on tämänvuotinen joulukortti.
> 
> 
> 
> Korttien hinta on 0,80  / kpl tai alennuksella koko 50 kpl nippu hintaan 30 . Alle 15 :n tilauksissa tulee lisäksi postituskuluja 1,20 . Jos tilauksen arvo on 15 , postituskulut sisältyvät hintaan.


Joulukortit ovat tulleet ja menneet  jäljellä on vielä kolme nippua. Tilauksen voi tehdä sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339[ät]stadinratikat.fi. Korvaa tietysti tuo [ät] sillä tutummalla @-merkillä! Kun tilaat ti 25.11. mennessä, ehtii korttilähetys perille viikon 48 aikana.

Aivan uutena tuotteena tulee myyntiin ratikkamuki. Mukissa on kuvattuna helsinkiläinen Suomen Autoteollisuuden ja AEG:n valmistama kaksiakselinen vaunu vuodelta 1941 ja linjatunnus on 3T. Mukin tilavuus on 3 dl. Muki ei kestä konepesua. Mukin hinta on postitettuna 15  tai kaksi mukia yhteishintaan 25 . Mukia tullaan myymään myös SRS:n tilaisuuksissa, ja silloin hinta on vain 9 , kun kalliit maksikirjeen postituskulut jäävät pois. Seuraava tilaisuus taitaa olla maaliskuussa pidettävä kevätkokous. Nopein tapa hankkia muki on huomenna la 22.11. Kauppatorilla. Vaunu 339 seisoo ykkösen päätepysäkillä klo 12.30-13.00 osana huomenna vietettävää ykkösen vuosipäiväajelua.

----------


## 339-DF

Museoratikkaliikenne alkaa jälleen. Tällä hetkellä näyttäisi siltä, että viikonlopuksi on luvassa ihan kaunis kevätsää, puolipilvistä ja 14 astetta. Toivotaan, ettei se tuosta muutu ainakaan märempään suuntaan!

Ensimmäinen liikennöintipäivä on la 16.5. ja viimeinen su 30.8. Liikennettä on edellisvuosien tapaan, eli lähdöt lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin puolen tunnin välein klo 1017.

Lisäksi Helsinki-päivänä pe 12.6. on samoin liikennettä puolen tunnin välein klo 1017.

Juhannuksena pidämme lomaa.

Lippu maksaa edelleen 5, kuten jo vuodesta 2009 lähtien, ja 02-vuotiaat pääsevät vanhemman sylissä maksutta.

Kauden avajaisten kunniaksi kaikille jlf:n lukijoille pieni tarjous: avajaispäivänä 16.5. "kaksi yhden hinnalla", kun mainitset rahastajalle lipunostohetkellä "koodin" JLF ja tämän tarjouksen. Tarjous koskee enintään 4 hengen ryhmää, eli 12 henkeä 5, 34 henkeä 10 , ja vain avajaispäivää la 16.5.

Lisätietoa on täällä: http://www.stadinratikat.fi/museoliikenne/index.html

Tervetuloa ajelulle!

----------


## 339-DF

Museoliikenne on tulevana viikonloppuna 11.7.12.7. poikkeusreitillä kiskotöiden vuoksi. Nyt pääsee siis jälleen ajelemaan jugendratikalla jugendmaisemiin. Reitti on KauppatoriSenaatintoriKauppatoriTehtaankatuFre  daErottajaKauppatori. Lähtöajat ovat periaatteessa normaaliliikenteen kaltaiset, mutta poikkeusreitti saattaa aiheuttaa niihin pieniä poikkeamia.

----------


## 339-DF

Helsinki City Marathon estää museoraitiovaunun liikenteen noin klo 14.30 alkaen la 17.8. Viimeinen lähtö on todennäköisesti klo 14.30. Juoksijat lähtevät stadikalta kohti Espoota klo 15 ja tulevat sieltä sitten Lauttasaaren kautta keskustaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Juu, 14.30 ajettiin viimeinen lähtö. Klo 13 lähtö puolestaan ajettiin Eiran lenkkiä kadunvaltaajien marssiessa pitkin Aleksia.

----------


## 339-DF

Katariinankadun katujuhla estää museoraitiovaunun liikenteen la 22.8. Koko päivä jää ajamatta.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Katariinankadun katujuhla estää museoraitiovaunun liikenteen la 22.8. Koko päivä jää ajamatta.


Oliko niin, että perävaunu ei oikein siedä Kauppatorin nollavaihteessa peruuttamista, vai miksei ajeta Eiran lenkkiä?

----------


## 339-DF

Näin se vähän on, joo. Kesällä 2011 kierrettiin Eiran lenkkiä ja peruutettiin nollaraiteella. Perävaunun jouset eivät kestäneet sitä jatkuvaa hakkaamista. Tilanne on nyt vähän parempi, koska nollaraiteen ura on avattu. Siitä ajettiinkin viime vuonna alkukesästä, mutta ei peruuttaen. Mä en uskalla retuuttaa perävaunua edes sen avatun uran ylitse väärään suuntaan. Kurjaahan tuo on, sillä katujuhla merkitsee suoraan 12001500  tulonmenetyksiä tällaisilla keleillä. Kalliiksi käy juhliminen meille.  :Sad: 

Jos olisi taikalamppu, toivoisin vaihteita ykkösen päättäriltä Eiran suuntaan. Se auttaisi monen poikkeustilanteen yli ja antaisi kivan mahdollisuuden varioida reittiä. Lauantaisin nykyistä, sunnuntaisin Eiran lenkkiä, vaikkapa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Näin se vähän on, joo. Kesällä 2011 kierrettiin Eiran lenkkiä ja peruutettiin nollaraiteella. Perävaunun jouset eivät kestäneet sitä jatkuvaa hakkaamista. Tilanne on nyt vähän parempi, koska nollaraiteen ura on avattu. Siitä ajettiinkin viime vuonna alkukesästä, mutta ei peruuttaen. Mä en uskalla retuuttaa perävaunua edes sen avatun uran ylitse väärään suuntaan. Kurjaahan tuo on, sillä katujuhla merkitsee suoraan 12001500  tulonmenetyksiä tällaisilla keleillä. Kalliiksi käy juhliminen meille. 
> 
> Jos olisi taikalamppu, toivoisin vaihteita ykkösen päättäriltä Eiran suuntaan. Se auttaisi monen poikkeustilanteen yli ja antaisi kivan mahdollisuuden varioida reittiä. Lauantaisin nykyistä, sunnuntaisin Eiran lenkkiä, vaikkapa.


Tuossa ei taida olla Pohjois-Esplanadin ja Unioninkadun risteyksen liikennevalokierron takia sellaistakaan mahdollisuutta, että peruuttaisitte ykkösen päätepysäkiltä takaisin Unioninkadulle Kauppatorin "tulovaihteen" taakse ja jatkaisitte siitä Eiran suuntaan? Jos siis perävaunun jouset kestävät tämän.

Sinänsä tuohon voisi olla kohtuuhinnalla (l. 5000-20 000 eurolla) tehtävissä järjestely, jossa perävaunun rahastaja kääntäisi pysäkillä tolpan nokassa olevaa lukkoa avaimella (tai näyttäisi kulkulätkäänsä) ja tämä kääntäisi vaihteet automaattisesti oikeaan asentoon sekä huolehtisi liikennevalo-ohjauksesta. Tarvitsisi lisäksi liitynnän liikevalojen ohjauskojeeseen, uuden valo-ohjelman sinne ja ajolankatunnistimen tai muun vastaavan, joka tunnistaa milloin peruuttava vaunu on ohittanut Kauppatorin tulovaihteen.

----------


## aki

> Katariinankadun katujuhla estää museoraitiovaunun liikenteen la 22.8. Koko päivä jää ajamatta.


Eikö HSL ole tietoinen katujuhlasta vai miksei minkäänlaista tiedotetta 2:n poikkeusreitistä vielä löydy hsl:n sivuilta?

----------


## zige94

> Eikö HSL ole tietoinen katujuhlasta vai miksei minkäänlaista tiedotetta 2:n poikkeusreitistä vielä löydy hsl:n sivuilta?


HSL tulee vähän jälkijunassa aina tiedottamisasioissa, se kun ei HSL:n vahvimpia puolia ole. Tänään on kuitenkin tiedote ilmestynyt, mukavasti vain puolitoistapäivää ennen poikkeusreitin alkamista: https://www.hsl.fi/liikennetiedottee...taina-228-7161

----------


## Compact

HSL olisi voinut samaan tiedotteeseen lisätä maininnan, että Museolinjaa ei myöskään ajeta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuossa ei taida olla Pohjois-Esplanadin ja Unioninkadun risteyksen liikennevalokierron takia sellaistakaan mahdollisuutta, että peruuttaisitte ykkösen päätepysäkiltä takaisin Unioninkadulle Kauppatorin "tulovaihteen" taakse ja jatkaisitte siitä Eiran suuntaan? Jos siis perävaunun jouset kestävät tämän.


Juuri näin me peruutimme, kieli keskellä suuta, kesällä 2011 melkein koko kauden. Perävaunu ei tykännyt. Siksi se ei tule enää kyseeseen kuin korkeintaan jonkin yksittäisen kerran pakkotilanteessa.




> HSL olisi voinut samaan tiedotteeseen lisätä maininnan, että Museolinjaa ei myöskään ajeta.


Museoratikka ei ole HSL-liikennettä eikä Stadin Ratikoilla ole HSL:n kanssa tiedotusyhteistyötä. Siitä seuraa joskus erikoisia tilanteita, kun yleisö kysyy museoratikka-asioita HSL:n puhelinneuvonnasta ja saa sieltä paikkansapitämätöntä tietoa, joka sitten voi johtaa Kauppatorilla kurjiin tilanteisiin.

----------


## Compact

> Museoratikka ei ole HSL-liikennettä eikä Stadin Ratikoilla ole HSL:n kanssa tiedotusyhteistyötä. Siitä seuraa joskus erikoisia tilanteita, kun yleisö kysyy museoratikka-asioita HSL:n puhelinneuvonnasta ja saa sieltä paikkansapitämätöntä tietoa, joka sitten voi johtaa Kauppatorilla kurjiin tilanteisiin.


Varmaan pitäisi luoda HSL:n Liikenteentiedoitustoimistoon jonkinlainen suora yhteys, että tietäisivät kysyttäessä vastata oikeaa tietoa. Jokatapauksessahan he tietävät perusliikenneaikataulun jota kysyjille tarjoavat, mutta nuo poikkeavat reitit ja päivät sekä etenkin kun "HSL:n" takia liikennöinti Rengaslinjalla toisinaan kokonaan keskeytyy, lienisi ne asiat hyvä sielläkin tietää.

----------


## 339-DF

> ...sekä etenkin kun "HSL:n" takia liikennöinti Rengaslinjalla toisinaan kokonaan keskeytyy, lienisi ne asiat hyvä sielläkin tietää.


Ei museoliikenne ole muistaakseni HSL:n vuoksi koskaan keskeytynyt.

Museoliikenteen poikkeuksellisuudet johtuvat yleisimmin erilaisista kaupunkitapahtumista, joita suunnittelevat eivät yleensä ota raitioliikennettä huomioon. Se harmittaa minua paitsi museoliikenteen myös ihan vuoroliikenteen vuoksi. Siinä olisi tietysti HSL:llä liikenteen tilaajana ja miksei HKL:llä kunnallisena liikelaitoksena skarppaamisen paikka. Pitää mennä mukaan niihin pöytiin, joissa nämä juoksureitit ja katujuhlat sovitaan ja ilmoittaa, että ratikkakatuihin ei sovi koskea. Pohjoisespalla on hyvä marssia sitä, tätä ja tuota vastaan ja puolesta  jättäkää Aleksi ja ratikat rauhaan. Ja niin edelleen.

Lisäksi museoliikenteeseen tulee poikkeusreittejä kisko- ja katutöistä. Ne ovat yleensä hyvin tiedossa etukäteen eikä niille oikein voi mitään  jos on vaihdettava kiskot jossain, niin siinä ei auta kenenkään sanoa että menkää naapurikadulle perustamaan se työmaa. Tänä kesänä kävi yhtenä päivänä niin, että museolinja ajoi poikkeusreittiä turhaan, kun vasta ko. päivän jälkeen sain tiedon, että Kaisaniemenkadulta olisi päässyt Liisankadulle ihan normaalisti, vaikka linjaliikenne oli poikki, kun risteyksen pohjoislaidalla tehtiin töitä.

Linjaliikenteen poikkeusreitit HSL tietysti suunnittelee ja silloin tällöin joku linja kääntyy Kauppatorilla "meidän" raiteella, mikä voi hankaloittaa museoliikennettä. Mutta tuossa asiassa yhteistyö HSL:n suuntaan pelaa hyvin ja ne KT:lla kääntyvät vuorot eivät siinä kauaa seiso, eikä vaunuja ole kuin yksi kerrallaan, joten se yhteiselo sujuu niin hyvin kuin mahdollista.

----------


## 339-DF

*Suuri postikorttien poistomyynti*

Varastossa on tällä hetkellä lähes 10 000 postikorttia. Pitäisi saada tilaa uusille korteille, joten nyt on mahdollisuus ostaa huippuedullisesti useimpia aiemmin ilmestyineitä kortteja 50 kpl:n nippuina.

Helsinkiläisistä kuva-aiheista poistomyynti koskee kortteja 10, 13, 20, 25, 33, 36, 42, 43, 44, 47, 52, 54, 55, 62 ja 64.

Turkulaisista poistomyynti koskee kortteja 18, 27, 28, 37, 39, 57 ja 58.

Katso kuvat korteista osoitteesta www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html Kortit voi tilata kotisivun kautta.

Poistohinta on *50 kpl:n nippu = 15 euroa*

Poistohinta koskee vain kokonaisia nippuja.

Lisäksi tulevat postikulut painon mukaan (yksi nippu 2,00 euroa, kaksi nippua 4,00 euroa, mutta jos tilaat vähintään kolme nippua, postikuluja ei tule).

Saat tästä nyt mainiot ratikkakortit edullisemmin kuin koskaan! Toimi nopeasti, sillä osaa korteista on vain 12 nippua jäljellä.

----------


## 339-DF

Liitekuvassa on tämänvuotinen joulukortti.

Kuva on otettu jo tammikuussa 2006, jolloin Arkadiankadulla oli vielä linjaliikennettä. 3B:llä kulkee yksi ensimmäisistä nivelvaunuista, vaunu 37, ja siinä on 1980-luvun alkuvuosien peltikilpi, jossa on suuri nuolilogo. Periaatteessa nuo kilvet jäivät pois vuonna 1987, mutta jossain vaiheessa niitä alkoi näkyä joissakin vaunuissa. Aikanaan tuo iso nuolilogo merkitsi, että vaunussa on rahastaja.

Tämänkin vuoden joulukortista otetaan rajoitettu painos. Toissavuonna joulukortti loppui kesken, viimevuotista on yksi nippu jäljellä. Siksi suosittelen arvioimaan jo nyt omaa korttitarvetta ja varaamaan joulukortit jo tässä vaiheessa.

Painosta kortit tulevat loka-marraskuun vaihteessa. Ne toimitetaan postin mukana ja ne maksetaan aikanaan lähetyksen mukana tulevalla tilisiirtolapulla. Ennakkotilauksen voi tehdä sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339[ät]stadinratikat.fi. Korvaa tietysti tuo [ät] sillä tutummalla @-merkillä!

Korttien hinta on 0,80  / kpl tai alennuksella koko 50 kpl nippu hintaan 30 . Alle 15 :n tilauksissa tulee lisäksi postituskuluja 1,20 . Jos tilauksen arvo on 15 , postituskulut sisältyvät hintaan.

Edit: Oho. Tulipas tuosta hurjan värinen, kun sen latasi nettiin. On kyllä paljon rauhallisemmat ja realistisemmat värit originaalissa ja painon lähettämässä tulostemallissa. Mistähän tuo johtuu?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mistähän tuo johtuu?


Yleensä tuollaiset johtuu kuvan väriavaruudesta, joka ei ole yhteensopiva sen verkkosivun kanssa, johon kuva ladataan, ja kuvan värimaailman muuttuessa matkalla toiseen muotoon, saattaa se viedä väriarvot johonkin suuntaan. Väriavaruuden muuttaminen sRGB:ksi ennen lataamista verkkoon on hyvä keino välttyä tältä.

----------


## 339-DF

Joulukortit ovat tulleet painosta. Onneksi korttien väritys on onnistunut eikä siis ole sellainen hurja kuin tuossa väärämuotoisessa nettikuvassa.

Kortit lähtevät keskiviikkona kakkosluokan postissa, eli tuurilla pitäisi olla perjantaina perillä. Kortteja on jäljellä, joten tilauksen ehtii vielä tehdä!

Samalla on ilmestynyt kaksi muutakin korttia. Kortissa 67 on pikkuruotsalainen 50 vuodelta 1909 ja avoperävaunu 233 vuodelta 1919 Senaatintorilla vihreälle linjalle kilvitettynä, kortissa 69 puolestaan Transtechin matalalattiainen nivelraitiovaunu Artic 402 vuodelta 2013 Hämeentiellä Arabiassa linjalla 8. Tilaukset http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

----------


## 339-DF

Huomenna lauantaina 21.11.2015 vietetään perinteistä ykkösen vuosipäivää. Tänä vuonna Käpylän raitiovaunuliikenteen alkamisesta tulee kuluneeksi jo 90 vuotta!

Vaunu 339, jälleen ajokunnossa, lähtee Käpylästä klo 10, 11 ja 12 sekä Kauppatorilta 10.30, 11.30 ja 13.00. Käytössä ovat pysäkit Käpylässä Velodromille asti sekä Hakaniemi ja Kauppatori. Matkan tarjoaa Käpylä-Seura ry ja toimintaa tukevat HKL ja Stadin Ratikat.

Jos haluaa tulla rauhalliselle 339-ajelulle linjalla 1S, suosittelen lähtöä Kauppatorilta klo 10.30. Se on yleensä ollut hiljaisin.

Myynnissä on juhlavuoden kunniaksi neljä uutta Käpylä-aiheista ratikkapostikorttia, joita myydään vain tässä tilaisuudessa ja, jos kortteja jää, SRS:n syyskokouksessa ensi viikolla.

----------


## 339-DF

On taas se aika vuodesta. Tiistaina pidettiin vuosittainen rahastajakoulutuspäivä, jolloin kävimme SR50+SR233 -yhdistelmällä Koskelasta Käpylässä. Sää oli lähes helteinen ja pääsimme moneen valokuvaan varsinkin Pohjolanaukiolla. Huomenna perjantaina vaunut ovat esillä Katariinankadulla kaupunginmuseon avajaisten yhteydessä. Paikalla saa tutustua vaunuihin kaikessa rauhassa klo 15.3016.30 välisenä aikana ja mukana ovat myös kuljettaja ja rahastaja vaunuja esittelemässä ja kysymyksiin vastaamassa.

Museoliikenne alkaa sitten lauantaina 14.5. Ensimmäinen lähtö on klo 10. Tällä hetkellä sääennuste viikonlopulle on kovin sateinen  toivotaan, että se vielä muuttuu.

Tarkemmat aikataulut löytyvät täältä: http://stadinratikat.fi/museoliikenne/index.html Perusperiaate on se, että liikennettä on lasu klo 1017 ja lähdöt ovat Kauppatorilta puolen tunnin välein. Ja vaunut ovat siis vanhat tutut: pikkuruotsalainen vuodelta 1909 ja avoperävaunu vuodelta 1919.

Tervetuloa ajelulle!

----------


## 339-DF

Jos ei jostain syystä museoratikka-ajelulle pääse, niin tässä pääsee tunnelmaan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNUH44zIyvY

Oikein mukava 11-minuuttinen video museoratikan kierroksesta. Mukana näkyy muutakin, muun muassa Varion ja Articin kohtaaminen Kaivokadulla. Aika näyttää, kuinka lyhyeksi tuo Varioiden ja Articien yhteiskausi jää.

----------


## 339-DF

Uusi postikortti on ilmestynyt ja ostettavissa nettikaupan kautta: http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

Kortti nro 70 poikkeaa kaikista aiemmin julkaistuista ratikkakorteista: se on kuvamanipulaatio, kahden kuvan yhdistelmä. Näin on saatu värikuva Kulosaaren Jumbo-vaunusta Ribbingshofin rivitalojen luona Kulosaarentiellä, vaunun muinaisella reittikadulla. Rivitaloista enemmän täällä: https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ribbingshof

Kulosaaren linja oli yksiraiteinen, joten tässäkin kuvassa raiteita on vain yksi. Liikennemerkit on käsitelty pois, samoin tv-antennit. Aitoa 1920-luvun tunnelmaa siis, vaikka historialliseksi dokumentiksi tästä ei tietenkään ole.

----------


## 339-DF

Lauantaina 19.11.2016 vietetään jälleen perinteistä ykkösen vuosipäivää.

Vaunu 339 lähtee Käpylästä klo 10, 11 ja 12 sekä Kauppatorilta 10.30, 11.30 ja 13.00. Käytössä ovat pysäkit Käpylässä Velodromille asti sekä Hakaniemi ja Kauppatori. Matkan tarjoaa Käpylä-Seura ry ja toimintaa tukevat HKL ja Stadin Ratikat. Matka on siis maksuton.

Jos haluaa tulla rauhalliselle 339-ajelulle linjalla 1S, suosittelen lähtöä Kauppatorilta klo 10.30. Se on yleensä ollut hiljaisin.

Myynnissä on uutta Kulosaari-aiheista väripostikorttia sekä pieni valikoima muita postikortteja, pinssejä ja ratikkakasseja.

----------


## 339-DF

Stadin Ratikoiden nettikaupasta ehtii vielä tällä viikolla tilata pukinkonttiin kirjalahoja jouluksi. Uutuuskirja Raitiovaunulla Kallioon on nyt saatavana nettikaupasta, samoin kuin muutama muukin raitiovaunuaiheinen kirja.

http://stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

----------


## 339-DF

> On taas se aika vuodesta. Tiistaina pidettiin vuosittainen rahastajakoulutuspäivä, jolloin kävimme SR50+SR233 -yhdistelmällä Koskelasta Käpylässä. Sää oli lähes helteinen ja pääsimme moneen valokuvaan varsinkin Pohjolanaukiolla.


Kunpa voisin vain kopioida tuon ja todeta, että näillä mennään. Muuten voisinkin, mutta helteistä ei ole tietoakaan. Rahastajakoulutuspäivä oli ke 10.5. ja kaikki meni odotusten mukaisesti, mitä nyt lämpötila oli melkein pakkasen puolella, kun aamulla huristimme Käpylään.

Liikenne alkaa tänä vuonna la 20.5. Jospa siihen mennessä sitten sääkin vähän päivittyisi räntäsateisesta aidon keväiseksi.

Tarkemmat aikataulut löytyvät täältä: http://stadinratikat.fi/museoliikenne/index.html Perusperiaate on edelleen se, että liikennettä on lasu klo 1017 ja lähdöt ovat Kauppatorilta puolen tunnin välein. Helsinki-päivä 12.6. on tänä vuonna maanantai, ja silloinkin olemme liikkeellä samalla aikataululla kuin viikonloppuisin.

Vaunut ovat siis vanhat tutut: pikkuruotsalainen vuodelta 1909 ja avoperävaunu vuodelta 1919.

Tässä yhteydessä kannattaa mainita myös SRS:n jäsenetu: vuoden 2017 jäsenkorttia näyttämällä jäsen voi ottaa mukaansa yhden vieraan maksutta. Siis kaksi yhden hinnalla eli 2 henkeä 5 . Yhdellä jäsenkortilla voi matkustaa korkeintaan neljän hengen seurue, jolloin 34 hengeltä veloitetaan yht. 10 . Vapaamatkustajille on erilliset vaaleansiniset vapaaliput.

Tervetuloa ajelulle!

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Koputan täällä puuta, mutta hyvää säätä tosiaan arvailevat juuri lauantaiksi. Hauskaa ajelujen aloitusta!  :Cool:

----------


## 339-DF

> Koputan täällä puuta, mutta hyvää säätä tosiaan arvailevat juuri lauantaiksi. Hauskaa ajelujen aloitusta!


Joo, nyt lupailevat jo 22 astetta ja aurinkoa. Se olisi upea aloituspäivä! Kauppatorille puhaltaa aina alkukesästä mereltä kylmää ilmaa, mutta parempaa säätä ei voisi toivoa. Kunhan ei tuo ennuste nyt muuttuisi...

----------


## 339-DF

Liitekuvassa on tämänvuotinen joulukortti.

Kuva on otettu tammikuussa 2017. Mukana on kadonnutta raitiotieperinnettä, ja katoavaa: linjojen 1 ja 1A vaunut kohtaavat Liisankadulla. Lyhyitä niveliä ei enää liikenteessä juuri näe, eikä ainakaan Liisankadulla. 1A on jäänyt historiaan, eikä ykkönenkään enää tästä kulje. Perässä kulkevan bussin reittiä on sitäkin myllerretty.

Kortit ovat tulleet painosta ja ovat toimitusvalmiina. Ne toimitetaan postin mukana ja maksetaan lähetyksen mukana tulevalla laskulla. Tilauksen voi tehdä sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339[ät]stadinratikat.fi. Korvaa tietysti tuo [ät] sillä tutummalla @-merkillä! Tai täytä tilauslomake tämän sivun alalaidassa: http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

Korttien hinta on 0,80  / kpl tai alennuksella koko 50 kpl nippu hintaan 30 . Alle 20 :n tilauksissa tulee lisäksi postituskuluja 3 . Jos tilauksen arvo on 20 , postituskulut sisältyvät hintaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Lauantaina 18.11.2017 vietetään jälleen perinteistä ykkösen vuosipäivää. Tällä kertaa päivä sattuu täsmälleen oikeaksi, liikenne Käpylään kun alkoi 18.11.1925.

Ykkösen reitti on muuttunut, mutta juhlavaunu 1S ajaa vanhaa reittiä. Vaunu 339 lähtee Käpylästä klo 10, 11 ja 12 sekä Kauppatorilta 10.30, 11.30 ja 13.00. Käytössä ovat pysäkit Käpylässä Velodromille asti sekä Hakaniemi ja Kauppatori. Matkan tarjoaa Käpylä-Seura ry ja toimintaa tukevat HKL ja Stadin Ratikat. Matka on siis maksuton.

Jos haluaa tulla rauhalliselle 339-ajelulle linjalla 1S, suosittelen lähtöä Kauppatorilta klo 10.30. Se on yleensä ollut hiljaisin.

Myynnissä on muun muassa uutta ratikkajoulukorttia, jossa 1 ja 1A kohtaavat Liisankadulla, sekä pieni valikoima muita postikortteja ja ratikkakassia.

----------


## 339-DF

Kotisivulle on päivitetty museoliikenteen tulevan kesän liikennöintipäivät. Lisäksi on poistettu maininta Kauppatorin pysäkistä "ykkösen päätepysäkkinä". Aika kauan se ehtikin siellä olla, ennen kuin huomasin!

Liikennekausi alkaa 19.5. ja päättyy 26.8. Samalla kaavalla mennään kuin ennenkin, eli lasu klo 1017, juhannuksena on taukoa ja Helsinki-päivänä 12.6. on arkiliikennettä. Helsinki-päivänä ei tarvitse enää väistellä ykköstä.

Lipun hintaa on "tarkistettu" eli se on nyt 6. Saa nähdä, miten se vaikuttaa rahastajan työn sujumiseen. Oikeastaan tuota hintaa olisi pitänyt nostaa jo pari vuotta sitten, mutta olen lykännyt sitä viimeiseen asti, sillä pelkillä seteleillä toimiminen ja viidellä jaollisten lukujen kanssa laskeminen Kauppatorilla on ollut niin helppoa ja kätevää. Nyt täytyy sitten kehittää laskupäätä ja pelailla kolikoillakin.

Valuuttahinnat ovat 70 SEK, 6 GBP ja 8 USD. Kruunujenkin kanssa saa sitten laskea laskemistaan. 5 ja 50 SEK oli vielä helppoa, mutta kruunun kurssi on laskenut aika lailla.

----------


## iiko

> Lipun hintaa on "tarkistettu" eli se on nyt 6. Saa nähdä, miten se vaikuttaa rahastajan työn sujumiseen. Oikeastaan tuota hintaa olisi pitänyt nostaa jo pari vuotta sitten, mutta olen lykännyt sitä viimeiseen asti, sillä pelkillä seteleillä toimiminen ja viidellä jaollisten lukujen kanssa laskeminen Kauppatorilla on ollut niin helppoa ja kätevää. Nyt täytyy sitten kehittää laskupäätä ja pelailla kolikoillakin.


Tulipa mieleen: Oletteko harkinneet mobiilimaksamista?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tulipa mieleen: Oletteko harkinneet mobiilimaksamista?


Samaa ajattelin myös. En tiedä, miten Suomessa nämä palvelut, esim. Mobiilimaksu ja Siirto, ovat yleistyneet, Ruotsissa tunnen itseni ulkopuoliseksi, kun en käytä Swishiä, joka tuntuu käyvän vähän kaikkialla nykyään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tulipa mieleen: Oletteko harkinneet mobiilimaksamista?


Aika paljon on tullut mietittyä tuota lipun maksamista museoratikassa. Lähinnä siksi, että päivittäin ratikkaan olisi tulossa väkeä, jolla ei ole käteistä ollenkaan, tai sitä on vain muutama kolikko, jolla ei vielä osteta 23 hengelle lippuja. Meillä on kasvava joukko ihmisiä, jotka eivät yksinkertaisesti käytä käteistä, ja museoratikassa kelpaa vain käteinen. Ennen oli helpompaa, kun pysäkin vieressä oli pankkiautomaatti. Sitten Otto vaihtui Nostoksi R-kioskin yhteydessä. Nyt ei ole enää Ottoa, ei Nostoa eikä R-kioskiakaan. Lähin automaatti on Senaatintorilla.

Käytännön este uusille maksutavoille on aika. Jokainen, joka on seissyt Alepan kassajonossa katselemassa sitä iänikuista no nyt se ei ottanut, laita vielä uudestaan, no nyt voi laittaa koodin, pyyhkäse vähän sitä sirua jos siinä on jotain likaa, annas se kortti tänne -leikkiä tietää, miten hitaaksi korttimaksaminen muuttui varsinkin vanhemman väen keskuudessa silloin, kun korttimaksuja alettiin hoitaa pinkoodeilla. Meillä on Kauppatorilla keskimäärin 13 minuuttia aikaa päästää kahdesta ahtaasta kulkuaukosta 30 matkustajaa ulos, päästää 30 matkustajaa sisälle ja myydä heille liput ja vieläpä tehdä se sillä tavalla, että mukavasta elämysmatkasta nauttivalle ei synny kiireen tuntua lipunmyyntitilanteessa. Olisihan siinä sunnuntaiaamun hiljaisella lähdöllä aikaa leikkiä korttikoneidenkin kanssa, mutta kiireisenä iltapäivänä se ei yksinkertaisesti ole mahdollista. Eikä talous anna myöten pitää kahta rahastajaa vain siksi, että korttimaksu olisi mahdollinen. Käteisellä homma sujuu todella nopeasti, sillä moni istuu jo seteli kädessä odottamassa rahastajaa, jolloin tuohon ei monta sekuntia mene.

Mobiilimaksamiseen tutustuin toisessa yhteydessä viime vuoden lopulla. Se vasta hidasta ja hankalaa olikin! Nuo applikaatiot löytyvät hyvin harvalta, joten ensimmäinen hidaste on se, että se sovellus pitää etsiä, ladata ja asettaa käyttökuntoon tilinumeroin ja muin tiedoin. Jos asiakkaalla se appi jo on, niin tuo vaihe tietysti jää pois, mutta sitten pitää luetella puhelinnumeroita, antaa summia ja tarkistaa omasta, erillisestä kännykästä, että se maksu on kirjautunut. Tähän kaikkeen verrattuna tuo pin-koodi-korttimaksukin on huippunopeaa!

Ainoa maksutapa, joka voisi jotenkin olla mahdollinen, olisi lähimaksu, mutta sekin edellyttäisi, että loppusumman näppäileminen siihen lähimaksulaitteeseen olisi vähän kätevämpää. Lisäksi pelkään, että pelkän lähimaksun hyväksyminen johtaisi käytännössä ikäviin tilanteisiin, sillä laite hyväksyisi tietysti myös pinkoodin käytön, ja jos me palveluntarjoana kieltäydymme sitä käyttämästä mutta asiakas kuitenkin tietää, että se onnistuisi ja tahtoisi sitä käyttää, niin siitä seuraa ikäviä keskusteluja ja pahaa mieltä. On helpompaa, kun kortti ei käy ollenkaan.

Tavanomaisimpia turistivaluuttoja eli Ruotsin kruunuja, US-dollareita ja Britannian puntia otamme vastaan, ja se sujuu aika kätevästi varsinkin kun niillä maksajia on vain vähän. Joskus olen jopa vaihtanut isommankin summan kruunuja jollekin turistille. Kurssi oli silloin aika kohtuullinen (50 SEK = 5), joten se saattoi tulla asiakkaalle jopa halvemmaksi kuin Forex 5 palvelumaksuineen.

----------


## 339-DF

Museoratikalla vanhaan hintaan

Museoratikan lipun hinta on ollut 5 vuodesta 2009 lähtien. Tänä kesänä se nousee 6 euroon. Mutta vielä on mahdollisuus ostaa lippuja vanhalla hinnalla! Liput toimitetaan postitse ja minimitilaus on kaksi lippua.

Lippujen ostaminen 5 kappalehintaan tapahtuu seuraavasti:

1. Lähetä sähköposti osoitteeseen 339-at-stadinratikat.fi. Anna nimesi, postiosoitteesi sekä tieto, kuinka monta lippua tahdot (minimi on kaksi lippua). 

2. Saat paluuviestinä vuorokauden sisällä maksutiedot, eli summan, tilinumeron ja viitenumeron. Suorita maksu.

3. Kun maksu on kirjautunut, lähtevät liput kirjepostissa ilmoittamaasi osoitteeseen.

Voit hyvin tilata lippuja lahjaksikin, kunhan annat lahjansaajan osoitetiedot tilauksen yhteydessä. Tällöinkin on kuhunkin osoitteeseen tilattava vähintään kaksi lippua.

Kirjetoimitus sisältyy hintaan kaikkialle maailmassa. Tarjous on voimassa 18.5.2018 saakka.

Liput ovat voimassa koko kesäkauden 2018. Jos olet Suomen Raitiotieseuran jäsen, muista myös jäsenetu, joka koskee näitä alennuslippujakin: yhdellä lipulla matkustaa kaksi henkeä (ja kahdella lipulla 34 henkeä), kunhan seurueesta yhdellä on esittää SRS:n voimassaoleva jäsenkortti.

----------


## j-lu

Mobiilimaksustahan voi lyödä ohjeet tauluun, jolloin rahastajalle jää vain maksun tarkastaminen. Luulisi, että se on jopa nopeampaa kuin käteisellä maksu?

Toki hidasta, jos yhdelle asiakkaalle kerrallaan kertoo maksutiedot ja tämä sitten sählää puhelimensa kanssa.

----------


## hmikko

> miten hitaaksi korttimaksaminen muuttui varsinkin vanhemman väen keskuudessa silloin, kun korttimaksuja alettiin hoitaa pinkoodeilla.


Sivuhuomiona, jännä miten ihminen urautuu nähin. Luettuani tuon lauseen aivot raksuttivat pari sekuntia, että oliko korteissa joku muu systeemi ennen PIN-koodia. Näin, vaikka olen sen ikäinen, että makselin allekirjoitusmenetelmällä lähes päivittäin varmaan 15 vuotta, ja silloin kun PIN-koodit tulivat, käsi nappasi vielä parin viikon ajan refleksinä kynän tiskiltä ennen kuin järki tajusi, että sitä ei tarvita.

Lähimaksu kortilla on kyllä nykyään kätevä, ja ainakin mun kokemuksen mukaan varmatoiminenkin. Ei tosin toimine juurikaan ulkomaisten turistien kanssa, ja satunnaisesti kohdalle osuvat PIN-kyselyt ovat sikäli aika ärsyttäviä, että moni maksupääte ilmoittaa asiasta melko sekavasti. Siis "kortti luettu", mutta kuitenkin "syötä PIN" tms.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kotisivulle on päivitetty museoliikenteen tulevan kesän liikennöintipäivät. Lisäksi on poistettu maininta Kauppatorin pysäkistä "ykkösen päätepysäkkinä". Aika kauan se ehtikin siellä olla, ennen kuin huomasin!
> 
> Liikennekausi alkaa 19.5. ja päättyy 26.8. Samalla kaavalla mennään kuin ennenkin, eli lasu klo 1017, juhannuksena on taukoa ja Helsinki-päivänä 12.6. on arkiliikennettä. Helsinki-päivänä ei tarvitse enää väistellä ykköstä.
> 
> Lipun hintaa on "tarkistettu" eli se on nyt 6. Saa nähdä, miten se vaikuttaa rahastajan työn sujumiseen. Oikeastaan tuota hintaa olisi pitänyt nostaa jo pari vuotta sitten, mutta olen lykännyt sitä viimeiseen asti, sillä pelkillä seteleillä toimiminen ja viidellä jaollisten lukujen kanssa laskeminen Kauppatorilla on ollut niin helppoa ja kätevää. Nyt täytyy sitten kehittää laskupäätä ja pelailla kolikoillakin.
> 
> Valuuttahinnat ovat 70 SEK, 6 GBP ja 8 USD. Kruunujenkin kanssa saa sitten laskea laskemistaan. 5 ja 50 SEK oli vielä helppoa, mutta kruunun kurssi on laskenut aika lailla.


Kunpa osaisi ennustaa säätä puoli vuotta etukäteen! Männä viikonloppuna olisi voinut olla kaikkien aikojen ensi viikonlopun matkustajaennätys, ainakin jos ei kesää 2009 oteta huomioon (silloin liikennöitiin vain elokuussa). Mutta kun ei osaa, niin kausi aloitetaan vasta tulevana lauantaina, ja sääennuste on juuri muuttunut näyttämään sadetta ja 16 astetta. Katsotaan, kuinka käy. Vaunut on joka tapauksessa huollettu, katsastettu ja koeajettu. Koeajo oli 8.5. Koskelasta Käpylään ja takaisin.

Perjantaihin asti on vielä mahdollisuus tilata myös alennuslippuja (ks. http://jlf.fi/f17/1390-stadin-ratika...tml#post210210).

Tervetuloa siis ajelulle!

----------


## 339-DF

Olin alunperin ajatellut, että tänä vuonna ei tulisi uutta joulukorttia, sillä varastossa on edellisiä niin paljon. Sain kuitenkin lyhyen ajan sisällä kolme eri kyselyä uuden joulukortin perään, joten pakkohan se kortti oli teettää. Kiitos teille, jotka kyselitte!

Liitekuvassa on tämänvuotinen joulukortti. Nyt tämä myöhäinen ajankohta tosin johtaa siihen, että painosta lupasivat kortit vasta joulukuun alkupäiviksi. Lähetän ne tietysti heti eteenpäin, joten ne ehtivät kyllä perille niin, että ne ehtii postittaa joulutervehdyshinnalla, jonka deadline on 12.12. Yritän vielä vähän kiirehtiä painotaloa.



Kuva on otettu helmikuussa 2010 lumisella Pohjolankadulla ja siinä on NrI-sarjan nivelvaunu linjalla 1A.

Kortit toimitetaan postin mukana ja maksetaan lähetyksen mukana tulevalla laskulla. Tilauksen voi tehdä sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339[ät]stadinratikat.fi. Korvaa tietysti tuo [ät] sillä tutummalla @-merkillä! Tai täytä tilauslomake tämän sivun alalaidassa: http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

Korttien hinta on 0,80  / kpl tai alennuksella koko 50 kpl nippu hintaan 30 . Alle 20 :n tilauksissa tulee lisäksi postituskuluja 3 . Jos tilauksen arvo on 20 , postituskulut sisältyvät hintaan.

PS. Tulipas tästä taas rumanvärinen kun sen lataa tänne. Jonain edellisenä vuonna oli sama juttu. Kortissa on kyllä ihan kauniit ja luonnolliset värit!

----------


## 339-DF

Huomenna lauantaina 17.11.2018 vietetään perinteistä ykkösen vuosipäivää. Tänä vuonna Käpylän raitiovaunuliikenteen alkamisesta tulee kuluneeksi jo 93 vuotta!

Vaunu 339 lähtee Käpylästä klo 10, 11 ja 12 sekä Kauppatorilta 10.30, 11.30 ja 13.00. Käytössä ovat pysäkit Käpylässä Velodromille asti sekä Hakaniemi ja Kauppatori. Matkan tarjoaa Käpylä-Seura ry ja toimintaa tukevat HKL ja Stadin Ratikat. Se on siis maksuton.

Jos haluaa tulla rauhalliselle 339-ajelulle linjalla 1S, suosittelen lähtöä Kauppatorilta klo 10.30. Se on yleensä ollut hiljaisin.

Myynnissä on myös ratikkakasseja ja 339/VTS-pinssiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Uudet postikortit ovat tulleet painosta, ja joulukortit lähtivät perjantain postissa tilaajille. Oikein kauniit talvivärit tuohon korttiin saatiin.

Samalla ilmestyi kaksi muutakin uutta korttia, joiden kuvat näkyvät täällä: http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

Kortissa 73 on Rattikaria vuodelta 1955 ASEA:n perävaunun (19281930) kanssa linjalla 10 kuvattuna alkuperäisasussa kesällä 1957. Kortissa 74 puolestaan on kauniisti kunnostettu neliakselinen vaunu 12 vuodelta 1959 Länsisatamankadulla linjalla 8, kuvattu 12/11 SRS:n jäsenajelulla.

Lisäksi tahdon muistuttaa uusintapainoksesta, jota on kyselty paljon. Talvisessa kortissa 59 on turkulainen Karian ja Strömbergin kaksiakselinen vaunu 42 vuodelta 1951 Stålarminkadulla linjalla 2. Kuvattu 2/68.

----------


## 339-DF

Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab on tänään saanut lahjoituksena HKL:ltä raitiovaunun HKL615 eli pikkuruotsalaisen perävaunun. Se on samaa sarjaa vaunun SR50 kanssa ja samoin siis ASEA:n valmistama. Vaunu on valmistunut vuonna 1916. SRS:n sivustolla on vaunusta kuva ja teknisiä tietoja: https://www.raitio.org/suomen-raitio...aunut-615-629/

Vaunu on nyt Vartiokylän varikon alueella hallissa, joka puretaan aikanaan Raide-Jokerin varikon tieltä. Näillä näkymin varikkotyöt käynnistyvät alkukesästä, mutta eivät suoraan siitä kohdasta, missä purettava halli sijaitsee. Tavoitteena on kuitenkin siirtää vaunu keväällä tai alkukesästä Humppilaan Museorautatieyhdistyksen halliin, jossa on valmiina metristä kiskoa. Vaunu jää toistaiseksi sinne odottamaan entisöintiä.

Tavoitteena on saada vaunu museolinjalle vuorottelemaan avoperävaunun kanssa. Kesävaunu on varsinkin alkukesästä aikamoisen kylmä matkustaa, ja sadesäällä tietysti olisi kysyntää umpiperävaunulle. Perävaunu mahdollistaa myös liikennekauden pidentämisen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab on tänään saanut lahjoituksena HKL:ltä raitiovaunun HKL615 eli pikkuruotsalaisen perävaunun. Se on samaa sarjaa vaunun SR50 kanssa ja samoin siis ASEA:n valmistama. Vaunu on valmistunut vuonna 1916. SRS:n sivustolla on vaunusta kuva ja teknisiä tietoja: https://www.raitio.org/suomen-raitio...aunut-615-629/
> 
> Vaunu on nyt Vartiokylän varikon alueella hallissa, joka puretaan aikanaan Raide-Jokerin varikon tieltä. Näillä näkymin varikkotyöt käynnistyvät alkukesästä, mutta eivät suoraan siitä kohdasta, missä purettava halli sijaitsee. Tavoitteena on kuitenkin siirtää vaunu keväällä tai alkukesästä Humppilaan Museorautatieyhdistyksen halliin, jossa on valmiina metristä kiskoa. Vaunu jää toistaiseksi sinne odottamaan entisöintiä.
> 
> Tavoitteena on saada vaunu museolinjalle vuorottelemaan avoperävaunun kanssa. Kesävaunu on varsinkin alkukesästä aikamoisen kylmä matkustaa, ja sadesäällä tietysti olisi kysyntää umpiperävaunulle. Perävaunu mahdollistaa myös liikennekauden pidentämisen.


Hienoa että sait arvokkaaan vaunun pelastettua! Onnea vaan projektille!  :Smile: 

t. Rainer

----------


## ratikkakuski

Onnea Projektille !

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitokset onnentoivotuksista!

Sen verran vielä, että vaunun alkuperäinen numero on 265, jonka vaunu aikanaan saa takaisin. Kakkonen ja vitonen on valmiiksi piirrettyinä, kutosesta täytyy keskustella aikanaan graafikon kanssa ja etsiä kuvia pohjaksi.

Nykyinen numero menisi muuten joskus ensi vuosikymmenellä päällekkäin jokerivaunujen kanssa, nehän on tarkoitus numeroida 601629. Jokerivaunuista tulee Helsingin ensimmäiset moottorivaunut noilla numeroilla  HRO:n aikaan suurin käytössä ollut järjestysnumero oli 436 (Arkulla) ja kun HKL uudelleennumeroi lähes kaikki vaunut, olivat numerot 500:sta eteenpäin vain perävaunujen käytössä.

----------


## 339-DF

Vaunuun SR 50 on jouduttu tekemään kevään aikana laakeriremontti. Kaikki laakerit on kauttaaltaan kunnostettu. Työn suoritti Höyrywelho Osakeyhtiö Jokioisilta. Laakerien irrotus ja asennus tehtiin Vallilan varikolla.

Työ saatiin päätökseen yöllä 8.9.4. suoritetun koeajon myötä. Harvoin SR50, perävaunuineen, on liikkeellä räntäsateessa mutta nyt kävi näin. Lämmintä oli 2 astetta Noin klo 23.2001.50 kestäneen koeajon reitti oli KH-KÄP-UT-KT-SNT-KT-OLY-EIR-FR-YT-OP-UT-KH. Vaunu toimi moitteettomasti.

Liikenne alkaa tänä vuonna la 18.5.

----------


## 339-DF

Museoliikenne käynnistyi la 18.5. vaunun SR50 voimin. Myös sunnuntaina tullaan ajamaan pelkällä moottorivaunulla. Säiden puolesta olisi tietysti ollut hyvä ottaa myös kesävaunu mukaan liikenteeseen, mutta sen pyöriin on perjantaina tullut pahat tasot, joten nyt odotetaan sorvausta.

Siispä vinkki valokuvaajille: su 19.5. on mahdollisuus kuvata pikkuruotsalainen yksinään, ilman perävaunua. Se on harvinainen tilaisuus.

Yllätyksiä mahtui mukaan muutenkin, kun 339 hajosi Hakaniemeen (la 18.5. klo 15 jälkeen). Se jouduttiin hinaamaan varikolle.  Ilmeisesti moottorigeneraattori sanoi sopimuksen irti vähän ennen 64-vuotispäiväänsä. 339 keräsi peräänsä aikamoisen letkan muitakin vaunuja nyt kun koko itäpuolen liikenne kulkee vain yhden väylän kautta. Voinee kai todeta, että onneksi tuo sattui päivänä, jolloin koko liikenne oli juoksutapahtumien takia muutenkin aivan sekaisin.

----------


## vristo

> Yllätyksiä mahtui mukaan muutenkin, kun 339 hajosi Hakaniemeen (la 18.5. klo 15 jälkeen). Se jouduttiin hinaamaan varikolle.  Ilmeisesti moottorigeneraattori sanoi sopimuksen irti vähän ennen 64-vuotispäiväänsä. 339 keräsi peräänsä aikamoisen letkan muitakin vaunuja nyt kun koko itäpuolen liikenne kulkee vain yhden väylän kautta. Voinee kai todeta, että onneksi tuo sattui päivänä, jolloin koko liikenne oli juoksutapahtumien takia muutenkin aivan sekaisin.


 Vielä lisää sattumia: tämä 339 sattui olemaan erään ystäväni 50-vuotisjuhla-ajelun ratikkana.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vielä lisää sattumia: tämä 339 sattui olemaan erään ystäväni 50-vuotisjuhla-ajelun ratikkana.


Pieni on maailma! Olitko itse kyydissä?

----------


## 339-DF

Sambakarnevaali sotki tänään museoliikennettä. Viimeinen lähtö normaalireitillä ajettiin klo 14.30 ja klo 15.00 ajettiin sitten poikkeava lähtö Kauppatorilta Eiran, Bulevardin ja Erottajan kautta Rautatieasemalle, missä matkustajat jäivät kyydistä ja vaunu jatkoi Kallion kautta halliin.

----------


## 339-DF

Helsinki-päivä 12.6. oli museoliikenteessä perinteisen vilkas, mutta Espalle katettu illallinen pätkäisi päivän lyhyeen. Viimeinen lähtö ajettiin klo 16.00.

Tulevassa viikonlopussa poikkeuksellisinta tuntuu olevan se, ettei poikkeuksia ole. Ainakaan vielä tiedossa. Sitten onkin juhannustauon aika.

Viikko 24 on perinteisesti tilausajorintamalla vuoden vilkkain viikko. Vaunulla 339 on tällä kalenteriviikolla yhteensä 15 tuntia ajoa.

----------


## 339-DF

Lauantai 29.6. jää museoliikenteeltä kokonaan väliin. Syy ei ole viikonlopun tapahtumista suurin, Pride, sillä sen kanssa on vuosikaudet pärjätty pitämällä päivällä parin tunnin tauko, kun kulkue lähtee Senaatintorilta liikkeelle. Sen sijaan Bassline-niminen tapahtuma estää museoratikan kulun. Katariinankatu on koko lauantain suljettu, ja tuon kadun sulkeminen estää myös järkevien poikkeusreittien muodostamisen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab on tänään saanut lahjoituksena HKL:ltä raitiovaunun HKL615 eli pikkuruotsalaisen perävaunun. Se on samaa sarjaa vaunun SR50 kanssa ja samoin siis ASEA:n valmistama. Vaunu on valmistunut vuonna 1916. SRS:n sivustolla on vaunusta kuva ja teknisiä tietoja: https://www.raitio.org/suomen-raitio...aunut-615-629/
> 
> Vaunu on nyt Vartiokylän varikon alueella hallissa, joka puretaan aikanaan Raide-Jokerin varikon tieltä. Näillä näkymin varikkotyöt käynnistyvät alkukesästä, mutta eivät suoraan siitä kohdasta, missä purettava halli sijaitsee. Tavoitteena on kuitenkin siirtää vaunu keväällä tai alkukesästä Humppilaan Museorautatieyhdistyksen halliin, jossa on valmiina metristä kiskoa. Vaunu jää toistaiseksi sinne odottamaan entisöintiä.
> 
> Tavoitteena on saada vaunu museolinjalle vuorottelemaan avoperävaunun kanssa. Kesävaunu on varsinkin alkukesästä aikamoisen kylmä matkustaa, ja sadesäällä tietysti olisi kysyntää umpiperävaunulle. Perävaunu mahdollistaa myös liikennekauden pidentämisen.


Vaunu 615 on tänään siirretty Humppilaan Museorautatieyhdistys ry:n hallitiloihin. Siirrosta huolehti ammattitaitoisesti Kosken Autokeskus Oy.

----------


## 339-DF

Museoratikka oli aiheena Kymmenen uutisten loppukevennyksessä la 13.7. Noin 1,5 minuutin mittaisen videon voi katsoa ainakin toistaiseksi täältä: https://www.mtv.fi/sarja/kevennys-13...stassa-1117797

----------


## 339-DF

Tämän vuoden joulukortti on tullut painosta ja on toimitusvalmiina.



Kortissa komeilee römpelö eli harjavaunu HKL2123 Oopperan risteyksessä. Kuva on otettu vuonna 2012, jolloin nämä vanhukset olivat vielä arkipäivää. Vaunu on alunperin ASEA:n moottorivaunu HRO/HKL141, joka valmistui vuonna 1929. Harjavaunuksi se muutettiin HKL:n omana työnä vuonna 1963.

Korttien hinta on 0,80  / kpl tai alennuksella koko 50 kpl nippu hintaan 30 .

Kortit maksetaan lähetyksen mukana tulevalla laskulla. Tilauksen voi tehdä sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339[ät]stadinratikat.fi. Korvaa tietysti tuo [ät] sillä tutummalla @-merkillä! Tai täytä tilauslomake tämän sivun alalaidassa: http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

Korttien toimitus on muuttunut, sillä viime vuonna posti hukkasi joulukorttilähetyksistä kolme neljäsosaa. Eivät ole vieläkään perillä, mutta ehkäpä jollain postinkantajalla on nyt koko seinä tapetoitu ratikkakortein. Siispä kaikki toimitukset lähtevät Matkahuollon mukana seurattavina paketteina. Tämän vuoksi toimituskulut ovat 6 . Jos tilaus on vähintään 35 , toimitus sisältyy hintaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Lauantaina 16.11.2019 vietetään jälleen perinteistä ykkösen vuosipäivää. Liikenne Käpylään alkoi 18.11.1925.

Ykkösen reitti on muuttunut, mutta juhlavaunu 1S ajaa vanhaa reittiä. Vaunu 339 lähtee Käpylästä klo 10, 11 ja 12 sekä Kauppatorilta 10.30, 11.30 ja 13.00. Käytössä ovat pysäkit Käpylässä Velodromille asti sekä Hakaniemi ja Kauppatori. Matkan tarjoaa Käpylä-Seura ry ja toimintaa tukevat HKL ja Stadin Ratikat. Matka on siis maksuton.

Jos haluaa tulla rauhalliselle 339-ajelulle linjalla 1S, suosittelen lähtöä Kauppatorilta klo 10.30. Se on yleensä ollut hiljaisin.

Myynnissä on muun muassa uutta ratikkajoulukorttia, sekä pieni valikoima muita postikortteja ja ratikkakassia.

----------


## 339-DF

Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab:n ja HKL:n välinen sopimus vaunun 339 käyttämisestä tilausliikenteeseen päättyy 31.5.2020. Valitettavasti neuvottelut sopimuksen jatkamiseksi eivät johtaneet toivottuun lopputulokseen.

Vaunun 339 vuokraaminen tilausajoihin päättyy siten 31.5.2020. Vaunun neitsytmatka entisöinnin valmistuttua oli 1.7.2004, ja vaunua käytettiin Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab:n tilausliikenteessä lähes 16 vuoden ajan.

Myös Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab:n ja HKL:n välinen sopimus museoraitiovaunuliikenteestä on päättynyt. Kesällä 2020 ei tule olemaan museoliikennettä. Käyn HKL:n kanssa neuvotteluja, joiden tavoitteena on liikenteen jatkaminen kesällä 2021 uudenlaisella organisaatiomallilla niin, että liikenteen järjestävä, mahdollisesti uusi taho, saisi kustannuksiin rahoitusta kaupungilta. HKL tuki kesän 2019 loppuun asti museoliikennettä siten, että kiskoista, sähköstä ja säilytystilasta ei peritty korvausta. Lisäksi museoliikenteen kustannuksia pystyttiin kattamaan tilausliikenteestä saaduilla tuloilla.

----------


## aki

> Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab:n ja HKL:n välinen sopimus vaunun 339 käyttämisestä tilausliikenteeseen päättyy 31.5.2020. Valitettavasti neuvottelut sopimuksen jatkamiseksi eivät johtaneet toivottuun lopputulokseen.
> 
> Vaunun 339 vuokraaminen tilausajoihin päättyy siten 31.5.2020. Vaunun neitsytmatka entisöinnin valmistuttua oli 1.7.2004, ja vaunua käytettiin Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab:n tilausliikenteessä lähes 16 vuoden ajan.
> 
> Myös Oy Stadin Ratikat Ab:n ja HKL:n välinen sopimus museoraitiovaunuliikenteestä on päättynyt. Kesällä 2020 ei tule olemaan museoliikennettä. Käyn HKL:n kanssa neuvotteluja, joiden tavoitteena on liikenteen jatkaminen kesällä 2021 uudenlaisella organisaatiomallilla niin, että liikenteen järjestävä, mahdollisesti uusi taho, saisi kustannuksiin rahoitusta kaupungilta. HKL tuki kesän 2019 loppuun asti museoliikennettä siten, että kiskoista, sähköstä ja säilytystilasta ei peritty korvausta. Lisäksi museoliikenteen kustannuksia pystyttiin kattamaan tilausliikenteestä saaduilla tuloilla.


Olipa todella harmillinen uutinen. HKL:ää ei taida nostalginen museovaunuliikenne kiinnostaa. Mitä näille Stadin ratikoiden vaunuvanhuksille nyt tapahtuu? Voidaanko näitä edelleen säilyttää HKL:n hallitiloissa säiltä suojassa vai pitääkö ne säilöä jonnekin muualle jopa rataverkon ulkopuolelle? Kyllä minun mielestäni Helsingissä olisi jatkossakin tilausta museoliikenteelle jopa aiempaa laajemmassa mittakaavassa ja entistä monipuolisemmalla kalustolla.

----------


## tohpeeri

Muualla maailmassa kulkee kaikennäköisiä museovaunuja. Miten on mahdollista, että Helsingin kaupunki ei tällaista arvosta? Mutta niinhän aikanaan Sofiankadun katumuseokin lakkautettiin. Hoito oli kuulemma liian kallista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Onko lopettamisen syy jokin tekninen este (ratatyöt tai varikkoihin tehtävät remontit) vai byrokraattinen este?
Kai sentään Pikkuruotsalaista ja perävaunua voi vielä vuokrata tilausajoihin?

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL:ää ei taida nostalginen museovaunuliikenne kiinnostaa.


En (onneksi) lähtisi ihan näin voimakkaasti muotoilemaan. Tietysti isossa talossa, jossa ihmiset, arvot ja organisaatiot ovat 20 yhteistyövuoden aikana monta kertaa vaihtuneet ja muuttuneet, edustetaan monenlaisia ajatusmaailmoja. Tarkoitus olisi kuitenkin saada vanhojen vaunujen tilanteelle uusi, pysyvä ja pitkäaikainen ratkaisu HKL:n tuella.




> Mitä näille Stadin ratikoiden vaunuvanhuksille nyt tapahtuu?


Vaunuille ei ole tapahtumassa mitään. 339 on Töölössä, ja siellähän raidepituudet ovat usealla raiteella sellaiset, että tilaa jää yli, joten ei sitä tilaa muuhunkaan voi tai kannata käyttää kuin näiden lyhyiden vaunujen säilytykseen. Linjavaunuille tila on liian lyhyt, eikä tuollaista avoimen hallin tilkkua voi uloskaan vuokrata.

50+233 ovat Koskelassa säilytyshallissa erillisellä raiteella, jota ei myöskään voi käyttää linjavaunujen tarpeisiin.




> Onko lopettamisen syy jokin tekninen este (ratatyöt tai varikkoihin tehtävät remontit) vai byrokraattinen este?


Lopettamisen syy ei ole tekninen. Tieto HKL:n epäsuoran tuen päättymisestä on ollut minulla jo keväästä 2018. Silloin ryhdyttiin myös keskustelemaan muista tavoista huolehtia museoliikenteen tarpeista, mutta nuo keskustelut eivät ole edenneet ihan niin nopeasti kuin olisi toivonut. Tavoitteena on nyt, että liikenne jatkuisi kesällä 2021 eli jäisi vain yksi kesä välistä.

Toisaalta tekninenkin este on nyt muodostumassa, sillä tilanteen ollessa tämä en luonnollisestikaan voi lähteä investoimaan uusiin, leveisiin pyöriin, joita mm. YT:n risteykseen heinäkuussa asennettavat syväuraiset vaihteet edellyttävät.

----------


## 339-DF

Tämän vuoden joulukortti on nyt ensimmäistä kertaa Turusta, ja komea kortti onkin. Olen iloinen, että Eljas Pölhö antoi kuvansa korttikäyttöön. Antero Alku on käsitellyt värit upeasti niin, että maisemasta tulee hyvinkin alkuperäisen oloinen.



Kortissa on komea aavevaunu nro 48 linjan 2 vuorossa 4. Kuvauspaikka on Kotimäenkatu ja suomalaisittain ainutlaatuinen kolmiokääntö. Tällä Nummenmäen päätepysäkillä ei ollut silmukkaa lainkaan. Kuva on otettu alkuvuonna 1969.

Korttien hinta on 1  / kpl tai alennuksella koko 50 kpl nippu hintaan 36 .

Korttien painosmäärä lyödään lukkoon ensi viikolla ennakkotilausten perusteella. Kortit toimitetaan lokakuussa.

Kortit maksetaan lähetyksen mukana tulevalla laskulla. Tilauksen voi tehdä sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339[ät]stadinratikat.fi. Korvaa tietysti tuo [ät] sillä tutummalla @-merkillä! Tai täytä tilauslomake tämän sivun alalaidassa: http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

Vuonna 2018 posti hukkasi joulukorttilähetyksistä kolme neljäsosaa.Nämä tulevat siksi Matkahuollon kautta seurattavina paketteina. Tämän vuoksi toimituskulut ovat 5 . Jos tilaus on vähintään 35 , toimitus sisältyy hintaan eli tuo yhden nipun hinta 36  sisältää ikään kuin toimituskulutkin.

----------


## hmikko

^ Kortissa näkyvät rakennukset ovat edelleen paikallaan. Google StreetViewissa vuodelta 2011 taustalla olevan talon edessä on puu kasvanut komeisiin mittoihin. Kakkonenkin kulkee edelleen, mutta kumipyörillä ja jatkaa tuosta Kohmoon.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Google StreetViewissa vuodelta 2011 taustalla olevan talon edessä on puu kasvanut komeisiin mittoihin. Kakkonenkin kulkee edelleen, mutta kumipyörillä ja jatkaa tuosta Kohmoon.


No on internetin syövereissä sentään vähän uudempaakin viewiä, otos kesältä 2019.

----------


## 339-DF

> No on internetin syövereissä sentään vähän uudempaakin viewiä, otos kesältä 2019.


Mainio! Ja kuinka vaikeaa onkaan kuvitella raitiovaunua tuollaiselle kapealle tonttikadulle!

Mutta toisaalta jännä havainto on sekin, että jos Turku uudet raitsikkansa saa, niin vanha kakkoslinja syntyy uudelleen. Uudet kiskot on piirretty lähes koko vanhan kakkoslinjan matkalle. Ei se kaupunki ole sittenkään niin kovin paljon muuttunut 50 vuodessa.

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta toisaalta jännä havainto on sekin, että jos Turku uudet raitsikkansa saa, niin vanha kakkoslinja syntyy uudelleen. Uudet kiskot on piirretty lähes koko vanhan kakkoslinjan matkalle.


Ai? Itse en muista nähneeni Vanhaa Hämeentietä missään ratikkasuunnitelmassa. Varissuon reitti on piirretty Itäharjun toiselle puolelle nykyiselle teollisuusalueelle, joka on tarkoitus rakentaa asuinalueeksi.

Yhdestä asiasta, mikä on - viimein - muuttunut 50 vuodessa, näkyy pieni viite tuossa vuoden 2019 kuvassa verrattuna 2011 StreetViewiin. Kotimäenkadun pinta on uusittu ja jalkakäytävä siirretty vain toiselle puolella. Nummenmäen vanhan pientaloalueen katujen remppa valmistui 2017, ja homma oli ilmeisesti melkoinen soppa. Alueen infrastruktuuri oli vanhaa ja vielä vanhempaa, mm. viemärit osin pelkkiä betonikouruja tai vielä kehnompia, ja niiden ja muiden rakennelmien sijainneista ei ollut kunnon tietoa. Katuja kaivettiin osin moneen kertaan ja suunnitelmia piirrettiin uusiksi. Vanha Hämeentie on tuossa siis Hämeen Härkätien muinaisella paikalla, ja puutaloalueella on kaikki aikakaudet ainakin viimeisen sadan vuoden ajalta edustettuna.

----------


## 339-DF

Löysinpäs netistä jotain hassua. Ilmeisesti joulukorttikuvan ottanut Eljas Pölhö on ollut kuvausretkellä harrastustoverin kanssa, sillä Vaunut.orgissa on samasta paikasta samaan aikaan otettu kuva: http://www.vaunut.org/kuva/132108?s=1

Tuon kuvan kuvausajaksi on merkitty tammikuu 1972 ja kuvaajaksi Vesa Venho. Päätellen siitä, että samassa kuvasarjassa on toinen kuva, jossa näkyy vuoden 1972 tammikuussa pidettyjen eduskuntavaalien vaalimainos, tuo kuvausajankohta on varmaankin täsmällinen.

Eljas Pölhön kanssa haarukoimme hänen kuvansa kuvausajankohdan tammihelmikuulle 1969, mutta näyttäisi siltä, että tuo haarukointi meni pieleen. Onneksi kortteja ei vielä ole painettu!

Osaisiko joku sanoa, kuka on lisännyt Vorgiin nuo kuvat, kun käyttäjäksi on merkitty Museorautatieyhdistys eikä siis henkilön nimeä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuon kuvan kuvausajaksi on merkitty tammikuu 1972 ja kuvaajaksi Vesa Venho. Päätellen siitä, että samassa kuvasarjassa on toinen kuva, jossa näkyy vuoden 1972 tammikuussa pidettyjen eduskuntavaalien vaalimainos, tuo kuvausajankohta on varmaankin täsmällinen.
> 
> Eljas Pölhön kanssa haarukoimme hänen kuvansa kuvausajankohdan tammihelmikuulle 1969, mutta näyttäisi siltä, että tuo haarukointi meni pieleen.


Hankin taannoin Eljas P:n diakuvia Suomen Raitiotieseuran (SRS) järjestämästä huutokaupasta. Kuvia oli sää- ja keliolosuhteiden perusteella ainakin kolmelta kerralta. Vanhimmat kuvat voisivat hyvinkin olla esimerkiksi vuoden 1969 alkupuolelta. Sitten on joukko kuvia varsin myöhäisiltä raitsikkaliikenteen ajoilta, osa talvisia osa kesäisempiä (tai keväisempiä). Myöhemmät talvikuvat ovat samalta päivältä*) kuin mitä vaunut.org:ssa esiintyy Vesa Venhon kuvaamina. Vähintään kaksi raitioliikenteestä kiinnostunutta ovat tehneet retken Turun raitiolinjoille vuoden 1972 alkupuolella - olettaen että juuri se kerta oli vuonna 1972. Vaalimainos joissakin Venhon kuvissa tukisi nimenomaan vuotta 1972.

*) Koska kuvassa näkyy samoja ihmisiä sama asu päällä jotakuinkin samassa kohdassa

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hankin taannoin Eljas P:n diakuvia Suomen Raitiotieseuran (SRS) järjestämästä huutokaupasta.


Jatkan tästä käytyäni keskustelua Eljas P:n kanssa. Ylempänä esitelty kuva on päätynyt Stadin Ratikoille (Eljaksen kertoman mukaan) itse asiassa Kustantaja Laaksosen kautta. Mainitulle kustantajalle dian toimitin taas minä reilu 10 vuotta sitten, jolloin Mikko Laaksonen kokosi erittäin korkealuokkaisen historiakirjan Turun raitioteistä. Tuo dia on siis yksi niistä, jotka ostin copyrighteineen SRS-huutokaupasta. Annoin luvan käyttää kuvaa kyseisessä kirjassa. Olen itsekin skannannut ja ehostanut niitä kuvia, ja osan olen laittanut näkyville omaan kuvagalleriaanikin. Postikorttikäyttöön suunniteltu kuva näkyykin tässä. Kuvankäsittely ei yllä Alkun tasolle, mutta kuva on selkeästi sama. Jos kuva halutaan Stadin Ratikoiden joulukorttikäyttöön, olisi korrektia että kortin takana näkyy myös nykyisen copyrightin omistajan nimi ja että sovitaan omistajan kanssa siitä, haluaako hän jotain vastiketta julkaisemisesta. Vastikehan voi olla varsin muodollinen, esimerkiksi erä valmiita kortteja ilman toimituskuluja.

Kuvausajankohta voisi olla vuodenvaihde 1971 - 72, ne aiemmin mainitut vaalit oli toimitettu heti uudenvuoden 1972 jälkeen.

----------


## 339-DF

Stadin Ratikoiden uudet postikortit ovat ilmestyneet. Ne ovat tilattavissa täältä: http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

Mukana on kaksi tuoretta kuvaa vaunusta 339, sen toistaiseksi viimeiseltä tilausajolta. Koulutuksessa vaunu on ulkoillut pari kertaa kesäkuun jälkeenkin, mutta nyt se odottaa kiltisti leveitä pyöriä. Lisäksi kolme komeaa otosta Turusta, joista yksi joulukorttina.

77
Turku: ASEA:n vaunu 17 vuodelta 1933 Eerikinkadulla linjalla 3. Kuvattu 4/66.

78
Turku: Karian ja Strömbergin kaksiakselinen vaunu 45 vuodelta 1951 linjalla 3 Itäisellä Pitkäkadulla, kuvattu keväällä 1969. Kuva Juhana Nordlundin kokoelmasta.

79
Turku: Aavevaunu 48 vuodelta 1956 Kotimäenkadulla linjalla 2, 1/72. Kuva Juhana Nordlundin kokoelmasta. Joulukortin hinta on 1  / kpl tai 36  / 50 kpl.

80
Helsinki: VTS-vaunu 339 vuodelta 1955 Yrjönkadulla kilvitettynä linjalle 4. Kuvattu 6/20.

81
Helsinki: VTS-vaunu 339 vuodelta 1955 Kansallisarkiston luona kilvitettynä linjalle 9. Kuvattu 6/20.

----------


## 339-DF

On taas aika, näin kesähelteiden väistyessä, miettiä joulukorttiasioita. Kortteja on tulossa nyt peräti kaksin kappalein.

Helsinki-kortin nro 82 on kuvannut Juhani Katajisto itsenäisyyspäivänä 1967. Komeassa talvikuvassa on arkku HKL 183 Paavalin kirkon silmukassa linjalla 9.



Toinen kortti, nro 83, on tietenkin Tampereelta, helmikuun pakkasilta. Tuolloin ei vielä ajettu linjalla, joten vaunu on opetusajossa, kuten kilvissä lukee. Tuliterä vaunu 06 oli tehnyt ensimmäisen koeajonsa rataverkolla 10.2. ja oli heti seuraavana päivänä opetusajossa.



Korttien hinta on 1  / kpl tai alennuksella koko 50 kpl nippu yhtä korttia hintaan 36 .

Korttien painosmäärä lyödään lukkoon ennakkotilausten perusteella. Kortit toimitetaan lokakuussa.

Kortit maksetaan lähetyksen mukana tulevalla laskulla. Tilauksen voi tehdä sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339[ät]stadinratikat.fi. Korvaa tietysti tuo [ät] sillä tutummalla @-merkillä! Tai täytä tilauslomake tämän sivun alalaidassa: http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

Vuonna 2018 posti hukkasi joulukorttilähetyksistä kolme neljäsosaa.Nämä tulevat siksi Matkahuollon kautta seurattavina paketteina. Tämän vuoksi toimituskulut ovat 5 . Jos tilaus on vähintään 35 , toimitus sisältyy hintaan eli tuo yhden nipun hinta 36  sisältää ikään kuin toimituskulutkin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> On taas aika, näin kesähelteiden väistyessä, miettiä joulukorttiasioita. Kortteja on tulossa nyt peräti kaksin kappalein.
> 
> Helsinki-kortin nro 82 on kuvannut Juhani Katajisto itsenäisyyspäivänä 1967. Komeassa talvikuvassa on arkku HKL 183 Paavalin kirkon silmukassa linjalla 9.


SRS:n verkkosivujen linjastohistoriikin mukaan pyhäliikenne on linjalla 9 päättynyt jo 3.6.1960. Itse muistan tuon ajan (etenkin 1960-70-lukujen taitteen) ysin pysäkkiliuskoissa esiintyneen keltaisen pohjavärin, joka kertoi liikennöintirajoituksista. Voiko kuva olla oikeasti vuoden 1967 itsenäisyyspäivältä? Joka tapauksessa, kuva itsessään on hieno, aivan kuten toisenkin kortin kuva.

----------


## 339-DF

Mielenkiintoista. Kävin tästä keskustelua kuvaajan kanssa ja hän tarkisti muistiinpanojaan sekä negatiiviliuskoja. Oli muuten erittäin tarkat muistiinpanot! Kyllä tuo kuvauspäivä on oikein. Se on ollut keskiviikko.

Minä en löydä tälle muita selityksiä kuin, että:
a) itsenäisyyspäivänä vuonna 1967, ehkäpä Suomen 50-vuotisjuhlien tähden, ei olekaan olut pyhäliikenne vaan arkiliikenne
b) taikka lauantailiikenne
c) taikka pyhäliikenne sellaisella poikkeuksella, että linja 9 on ollut kulussa esimerkiksi lauantaiaikataulujen mukaan
d) taikka juuri tuon 50-vuotisjuhlan vuoksi kaupungilla on ollut tapahtumia, jotka ovat aiheuttaneet sellaisia poikkeustarpeita, että jotain on jätetty ajamatta ja linja 9 "perustettu" korvaamaan

Ehkä näihin voisi selvyydenkin saada tutkimalla tuon ajan lehdistöä, mutta J. Katajiston muistiinpanot olivat kyllä täysin aukottomat. Hän pyysi vielä kiittämään tarkkaavaisuudesta, sillä kuulemma virheitäkin noissa on ollut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mielenkiintoista. Kävin tästä keskustelua kuvaajan kanssa ja hän tarkisti muistiinpanojaan sekä negatiiviliuskoja. Oli muuten erittäin tarkat muistiinpanot! Kyllä tuo kuvauspäivä on oikein. Se on ollut keskiviikko.
> 
> Minä en löydä tälle muita selityksiä kuin, että:
> a) itsenäisyyspäivänä vuonna 1967, ehkäpä Suomen 50-vuotisjuhlien tähden, ei olekaan olut pyhäliikenne vaan arkiliikenne
> b) taikka lauantailiikenne
> c) taikka pyhäliikenne sellaisella poikkeuksella, että linja 9 on ollut kulussa esimerkiksi lauantaiaikataulujen mukaan
> d) taikka juuri tuon 50-vuotisjuhlan vuoksi kaupungilla on ollut tapahtumia, jotka ovat aiheuttaneet sellaisia poikkeustarpeita, että jotain on jätetty ajamatta ja linja 9 "perustettu" korvaamaan
> 
> Ehkä näihin voisi selvyydenkin saada tutkimalla tuon ajan lehdistöä, mutta J. Katajiston muistiinpanot olivat kyllä täysin aukottomat. Hän pyysi vielä kiittämään tarkkaavaisuudesta, sillä kuulemma virheitäkin noissa on ollut.


Mä uskon kanssa johonkin noista mahdollisista selityksistä. 

Vuonna 1967 kun Suomi täytti 50 vuotta kehdattiin järjestää ihan kansanjuhla-tyyppstä ohjelmaa eikä kaikki istuneet kotona katsomassa töllöä. Muistan että kävimme illalla katsomassa isoa  ilotulitusta joka järjestettiin jossain keskustassa, Kauppatorilla jos en muista väärin.

Hienot kuvat noissa korteissa joka tapauksessa!

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jos kuva on todellakin otettu 6.12., niin silloin ei ehkä ole sovellettu arkipyhinä, tai ainakaan tuona itsenäisyyspäivänä, pyhäaikatauluja sellaisenaan. Itse muistan tuosta päivästä vain illan ilotulitukset, joita käytiin katsomassa Tähtitorninmäellä. Se on samalla varhaisin ilotulitus, josta edes jotain muistan. Ikää oli tuolloin vain 3 vuotta. Foorumin jäsenistössä todennäköisesti on senkin verran kokeneita henkilöitä, jotka muistavat sovellettiinko jossain vaiheessa arkipyhinä esimerkiksi lauantaiaikatauluja. En ihmettelisi, jos esim. noin 60 vuotta sitten näin olisi toimittu.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Vuonna 1967 kun Suomi täytti 50 vuotta kehdattiin järjestää ihan kansanjuhla-tyyppstä ohjelmaa eikä kaikki istuneet kotona katsomassa töllöä.


Niin, Suomessahan itsenäisyyspäivän vietto on perinteisesti ollut tunnelmaltaan lähinnä hautajaisiin verrattava tapahtuma, jonka ehdoton huipentuma on katsoa kateellisena televisiosta kuinka nelinumeroinen joukko ihmisiä vispaa tuntitolkulla käsi krampissa seisovan presidentin kouraa, toisin kuin monessa muussa maassa jossa itsenäisyyttä juhlistetaan asiaankuuluvalla tavalla iloiten ja riemuiten.
Suomeen 6.12. osuva turisti saattaisikin meikäläisen "juhlinnan" nähdessään todeta jo edesmenneen Kari Suomalaisen pilapiirroshahmo "Ieva-Kaisan" tavoin: "Herraisä, kuka o kuallu?"

Mitä joulukortteihin tulee niin komppaan edellisiä kirjoittajia: erittäin hienot ovat molemmat.

----------


## 339-DF

HS 5.12.1967: "Itsenäisyyspäivänä liikennöi liikennelaitos sunnuntaiaikataulujen mukaisesti." Sitten tulee linjojen 5 ja 7 poikkeusjärjestelyitä. Linjasta 9 ei puhuta mitään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

No jopas. Miten ysin vaunu sitten voi olla 6.12.1967 otetussa kuvassa?

----------


## 339-DF

> No jopas. Miten ysin vaunu sitten voi olla 6.12.1967 otetussa kuvassa?


Yksi harrastustoveri kertoi käsityksensä olevan, että vaikka ysin sunnuntailiikenne oli lopetettu, vuoroissa olevat (olleet) kuljettajat olivat silti töissä ja istuivat lähinnä varalla taukotuvassa, tietysti paikaten tarvittaessa. Jos näin on ollut vielä 1967, niin siellä on ollut väkeä joutilaana. Edelleen toveri spekuloi, että kun Kauppatorilla oli ne suuret ilotulitukset, niin ehkäpä joku on pitänyt järkevänä asettaa joutilas väki ja joutilaat vaunut hommiin ajamaan Kauppatorille, että väki pääsee ilotulituksiin. Mutta tämä on ainakin vielä puhdasta spekulaatiota, ja voipi olla, ettei selviä koskaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Yksi harrastustoveri kertoi käsityksensä olevan, että vaikka ysin sunnuntailiikenne oli lopetettu, vuoroissa olevat (olleet) kuljettajat olivat silti töissä ja istuivat lähinnä varalla taukotuvassa, tietysti paikaten tarvittaessa.


Siis jostain rahastajatkin olisi pitänyt lisäliikenteeseen komentaa, vaikka sitten eri perustein kuin kuljettajat. Varalla olleet kuljettajat eivät yksinään olisi pystyneet hoitamaan ysin ylimääräistä liikennettä. Edelleen uskon, että ysi on ihan hyvin voinut ajaa ainakin osan tuosta päivästä ylimääräistä liikennettä, vaikka siitä ei ole netin kautta saatavissa virallista dokumentaatiota.

----------


## 339-DF

Maailman ensimmäiset Tampereen raitiovaunuaiheiset postikortit ovat nyt myynnissä!

Joulukortti onkin ollut jo ennakkotilauksessa, mutta sen lisäksi on ilmestynyt neljä korttia, jotka on kuvattu kuluneena kesänä. Katso kuvat ja tee tilaus osoitteessa http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html Tilauksen voi tehdä myös sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339[ät]stadinratikat.fi. Korvaa tietysti tuo [ät] sillä tutummalla @-merkillä!

Korttien hinta on 1  / kpl tai alennuksella koko 50 kpl nippu yhtä korttia hintaan 36 .

Vuonna 2018 posti hukkasi joulukorttilähetyksistä kolme neljäsosaa.Nämä tulevat siksi Matkahuollon kautta seurattavina paketteina. Tämän vuoksi toimituskulut ovat 5 . Jos tilaus on vähintään 35 , toimitus sisältyy hintaan eli tuo yhden nipun hinta 36  sisältää ikään kuin toimituskulutkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Vuoden 2022 joulukortissa on tämän vuoden uutuus ja erikoisuus, nimittäin Jokeri-linjan vaunu 601, mutta kuvattuna keskikaupungilla, linjalla 4S. Kuva-aihe on siis hyvinkin ainutkertainen, näitä vaunuja kun ei tulla keskikaupungilla näkemään (ainakaan pitkään aikaan). Kortin nro 88 kuvan on ottanut Jorma Rauhala. Kuvausajankohtakin on sikäli täydellinen, että tammikuussa 2022, kun kuva on otettu, vaunu oli vielä HKL 601. Yhtiöittäminen tapahtui vasta sitten helmikuun alussa.

Korttien hinta on 1  / kpl tai alennuksella koko 50 kpl nippu yhtä korttia hintaan 36 . Kortit toimitetaan lokakuussa.

Kortit maksetaan lähetyksen mukana tulevalla laskulla. Tilauksen voi tehdä sähköpostitse osoitteeseen 339[ät]stadinratikat.fi. Korvaa tietysti tuo [ät] sillä tutummalla @-merkillä! Tai täytä tilauslomake tämän sivun alalaidassa: http://www.stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

Vuonna 2018 posti hukkasi joulukorttilähetyksistä kolme neljäsosaa. Nämä tulevat siksi Matkahuollon kautta seurattavina paketteina. Tämän vuoksi toimituskulut ovat 5 . Jos tilaus on vähintään 35 , toimitus sisältyy hintaan eli tuo yhden nipun hinta 36  sisältää ikään kuin toimituskulutkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Luvattu lokakuu ei ihan pitänyt, mutta nyt joulukortit ovat tulleet ja lähtevät tilaajille huomenna.

Samalla on ilmestynyt kaksi uutta Tampere-aiheista postikorttia, molemmat linjalta 1. Nekin ovat tilattavissa ja toimitusvalmiina nyt osoitteessa http://stadinratikat.fi/kauppa.html

----------

